# .....



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

blao


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Abr 2022)

mira -Alexia- querida
si no pones fotos de lo que hablas
mejor no hables


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (9 Abr 2022)

A mi me gusta que hagan facefucking. El resto me da igual


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Abr 2022)

A algunos nos gustan con tetas pequeñas como éstas:


----------



## Lemavos (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Pues si te parece nos van a gustar sin tetas..

Vaya cosas tenéis las mujeres sin tetas...

También quiero yo que las mujeres no se fijen en el dinero de un hombre, pero es lo que hay...

Ley de vidac.


Sin tetas no hay paraíso XD

Pd: un hombre que tiene Instagram no es ni medio hombre. Denada.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A algunos nos gustan con tetas pequeñas como éstas:



A este tipo de mujeres me refiero.
Con tetas como cabezas y tatuajes @Torrelodones tócame los.. sólo que con pechos operados en su mayoría.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pues si te parece nos van a gustar sin tetas..
> 
> Vaya cosas tenéis las mujeres sin tetas...
> 
> ...



Es aficionado a la fotografia.
Por lo demás gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Abr 2022)

He cambiado el gif, que me daban asco esos pezones.


----------



## #SrLobo (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



joder, menuda stalker con cero autoestima eres tú


----------



## daniguzmán (9 Abr 2022)

Tetas grandes sí, pero medianas también, tetas de caucho ni con el palo un churrero.


----------



## Vorsicht (9 Abr 2022)

No, ni de coña. He abierto un hilo con el modelo que me gusta.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> joder, menuda stalker con cero autoestima eres tú



¿Stalker con cero autoestima? entrar a ver las fotos de una persona que no son fotos de él sino fotos artísticas y darte cuenta de que sólo sigue a mujeres con pinta de prostituta.
Pero sí, admito que me ha chocado encontrarme con semejante panorama, le tenía por un hombre elgante y es uno más. Como todos.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Stalker con cero autoestima? entrar a ver las fotos de una persona que no son fotos de él sino fotos artísticas y darte cuenta de que sólo sigue a mujeres con pinta de prostituta.
> Pero sí, admito que me ha chocado encontrarme con semejante panorama.



Y tú qué ofreces? Tetas caídas y arrugadas?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> A este tipo de mujeres me refiero.
> Con tetas como cabezas y tatuajes @Torrelodones tócame los.. sólo que con pechos operados en su mayoría.



no me gustan con tatuajes
parecen drogadictas

en cuanto a tetas...
...pues como balones de baloncesto no me gustan
pero como balones de balonmano si.

espero haberte aclarado


----------



## Calahan (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



No. 
Culos gigantes o no. 
Una mujer sin pecho me da igual. Una mujer si un mínimo de trasero muchísimo debería de ser un 10 en todos los otros aspectos para que tuviera un mínimo de interés.


----------



## Arthur69 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Yo es que sólo les miro por detrás o desde atrás, ya sabes.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Rara avis eres tú... por lo que veo 1 entre millones.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Y tú qué ofreces? Tetas caídas y arrugadas?



Tetona no soy pero en su sitio y perfectas están...


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tetona no soy pero en su sitio y perfectas están...



Y qué tal la chupas?


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Dios te hago la ola...
Pero ya te digo rara avis.
Este que os digo les da a me gusta como un pajillero cualquiera, se me ha ido el mito al inframundo.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Y qué tal la chupas?



Espera que te lo cuento por aquí.
Además, a ti que más te da si te gustan tetonas.


----------



## Wasi (9 Abr 2022)

Si tiene cualquier red social es tironucable y no menos tú


----------



## GT5 (9 Abr 2022)

Se mete en un foro de vírgenes desesperados porque sabe que sólo aquí le podrán ayudar a autoengañarse.

Sabe que tirando de vírgenes que jamás han tocado una teta, de gafotas que nunca han pisado una discoteca, y de completos imbéciles ansiosos de caer bien a cualquier forera podrá obtener incluso una mayoría de opiniones falsas.

El problema es que para explicarle a una mujer qué se siente por tetas no se pueden hablar de cuerpos de hombres porque obviamente no sentís ni lejanamente parecido. Las tetas gustan como gusta un helado de heladería de cuatro sabores. La mejor heladería que conozcas y los 4 sabores que más te gusten. O como que te toquen 15000 euros. O como comprarte 25 zapatos.

Tamaño muy grande dan asco.

Tamaño grande gusta esto XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Tamaño mediano esto XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (no hay mucha diferencia entre grande y mediano, lo más importante es la dureza, la forma del pezón, etc.)

Tamaño pequeño esto: XX


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Espera que te lo cuento por aquí.
> Además, a ti que más te da si te gustan tetonas.



Vives con mucha envidia y prejuicios absurdos. Cuántos gatos?


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Si tiene cualquier red social es tironucable y no menos tú



¿Que te guste la fotografía artística y postear tus fotos y digno de tironuca?


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Vives con mucha envidia y prejuicios absurdos. Cuántos gatos?



16 y dos más que viven en la terraza.
Y ahora me explicas envidia de qué exactamente y también prejuicios de qué.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Que te guste la fotografía artística y postear tus fotos y digno de tironuca?



Eufemismo de dedicarse a calentar rabos.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (9 Abr 2022)

¿Rara avis?

Es el modelo barbie California años 60. El modelo que impusieron después de la WWII, y que ahora están defenestrando.




Que de aquellas no sería tan recatada, pero comparada con hoy lo es un resto.


Recuerdo que esa misma pregunta me la hizo una amiga yanki conservadora en los años 80. Incluso me enseño de lejos a una tetona exhuberante pelirroja porque la verdad es que yo ni sabia de qué me hablaba, de aquellas en España no había ese tipo de mujer súper arreglada.

Esta amiga era rubia de ojos azules, recatada, de formas gráciles y moderadas, bailaba ballet… Tenía 26 de aquellas, yo tendría 18. Me acuerdo que le pedí que me tradujera una canción de bruce springsteen y lo empezó a criticar que si era un progre, un ñoño, que si canciones melodramáticas. Recuerdo que me tradujo la frase giving all the boys the blues. Que creo que era como dar calabazas.

En fin, que teta que mano no cubre, no es teta, si no ubre.
Parece que los japos se burlan de la adoración occidental por las tetas, dicen que las tetas son para los niños, los coños son para los hombres.

Tened cuidado, este hilo podría degenerar en un rosario de tetas extrañas si nos descuidamos…

se casó con un predicador años después, por cierto.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Abr 2022)

La mujer tiene que tener tetas y curvas. No hay más. 

Personalmente prefiero una mujer con 10 kilos de más que de menos.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Eufemismo de dedicarse a calentar rabos.



No son fotos de mi persona, no sé que tiene eso que caliente rabos.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> 16 y dos más que viven en la terraza.
> Y ahora me explicas envidia de qué exactamente y también prejuicios de qué.



El post lo explica claramente. Y los prejuicios, pues decirme lo que me gusta sin conocerme de nada. Yo también podría juzgar lo puta que eres. No te gusta que un desconocido siga a mujeres con buenas tetas, pero tú haces "fotografía artística" que es al arte lo que la comida de la cárcel a la gastronomía.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> La mujer tiene que tener tetas y curvas. No hay más.
> 
> Personalmente prefiero una mujer con 10 kilos de más que de menos.



A ver si no confundimos que´son las curvas, y te explico normalmente las gordas no suelen tener curvas precisamente porque no tienen cintura y por ende no hay curva cadera cintura.
Ser una gorda no es tener curvas.
PEro bueno tú a lo tuyo.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> No son fotos de mi persona, no sé que tiene eso que caliente rabos.



Aunque pusieras una foto de una fanta harías lo mismo, pero con menos éxito que a las que envidias.


----------



## Wasi (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Que te guste la fotografía artística y postear tus fotos y digno de tironuca?



Cunetazo y next, lo único sano es tener cuenta en el foro


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> El post lo explica claramente. Y los prejuicios, pues decirme lo que me gusta sin conocerme de nada. Yo también podría juzgar lo puta que eres. No te gusta que un desconocido siga a mujeres con buenas tetas, pero tú haces "fotografía artística" que es al arte lo que la comida de la cárcel a la gastronomía.



Pues sí se me ha caído un mito para qué mentir, a veces idealizas a la gente. A ti no te he juzgado porque no te conozco de nada y si te gustan tetonas y estética prostituta, pues muy bien, contestas sí a la pregunta del post y todos tan contentos.
Yo hago lo que puedo y si no soy la mejor fotografa del mundo, que por supuesto no lo soy, la gente no me da " me gusta" y apañado.


----------



## GT5 (9 Abr 2022)

Entre estos dos tamaños casi no hay diferencia o mejor incluso el primero. A partir de este tamaño ya importa poco:





Sobre todo importa la forma, el color, etc. La de la esquina superior derecha gusta más que todas las demás y las tiene más pequeñas. 

Y las tetas de la que está debajo de la bronceada, la que pone 62, son mucho mejores que las de su izquierda siendo más pequeñas.




Ah, importante: las tetas flácidas dan asco tocarlas. Las duras gustan enormemente. Mucho más de lo que los vírgenes imaginan.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues sí se me ha caído un mito para qué mentir, a veces idealizas a la gente. A ti no te he juzgado porque no te conozco de nada y si te gustan tetonas y estética prostituta, pues muy bien, contestas sí a la pregunta del post y todos tan contentos.
> Yo hago lo que puedo y si no soy la mejor fotografa del mundo, que por supuesto no lo soy, la gente no me da " me gusta" y apañado.



La foto es lo menos importante, pero quizás nunca te des cuenta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

No, es más, no me gustan las tetas como cabezas y menos operadas.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Aunque pusieras una foto de una fanta harías lo mismo, pero con menos éxito que a las que envidias.



Si envidiara a esas mujeres haría lo mismo que han hecho ellas, es decir, pasar por el quirófano. Cosa que no voy a hacer.
Tan fácil como eso.
Vuelvo a repetir que era un tío al que tenía idealizado, pensaba que era de otra manera.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Si envidiara a esas mujeres haría lo mismo que han hecho ellas, es decir, pasar por el quirófano. Cosa que no voy a hacer.
> Tan fácil como eso.
> Vuelvo a repetir que era un tío al que tenía idealizado, pensaba que era de otra manera.



Pensabas que era maricon como en las series de Netflix? Ahora puedes buscar a un negro


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> La foto es lo menos importante, pero quizás nunca te des cuenta.



No sé a qué te estás refieriendo.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Pensabas que era maricon como en las series de Netflix? Ahora puedes buscar a un negro



Pensaba que le gustaban las mujeres elegantes.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



A todos nos gustan así si quieres operarte te puedo decir una clínica buena bonita y barata que da comisiones de un 10% por nuevos clientes


----------



## GT5 (9 Abr 2022)

Las de la esquina superior izquierda gustan mucho más que todas las demás. Los pezones de la última hacen que sus tetas no gusten a pesar de que ella es guapa y las tiene de buena forma y tamaño.

Las tetas de las dos centrales izquierda gustan mucho más que la rubia de las gafas y que las de abajo siendo más pequeñas.




Y luego habría que estudiar si entre personas normales o alfas (es decir, en este foro no) coinciden conmigo. Por desgracia SIEMPRE coinciden mis gustos con los de los alfas. Lo contrario sería un chollazo para mí.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pensaba que le gustaban las mujeres elegantes.



A mí me gustan con inteligencia y valores morales, pero en España hay lo que hay.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> A mí me gustan con inteligencia y valores morales, pero en España hay lo que hay.



En qué quedamos ¿no eran las tetonas con pinta de prostitutas?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> En qué quedamos ¿no eran las tetonas con pinta de prostitutas?



Todo eso lo has dicho tú. Y tengan la pinta que tengan, al final todas es todas.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Todo eso lo has dicho tú. Y tengan la pinta que tengan, al final todas es todas.



Mis narices... 
Añado que jamás me he expuesto en redes y tengo los pechos que mis padres me dieron y que no pienso cambiar.


----------



## Agosto (9 Abr 2022)

La pregunta es, en los tiempos que corren, que puede ofrecer una mujer a un hombre que no sea su físico?


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Mira petarda, lo que debería llamarte la atención de ese ¿hombre?, no es a quien siga en Instagram, sino que tenga Instagram y siga a alguien, cual quinceañero.

Ahora bien también es sintomático que TÚ tengas Instagram así que en ese sentido los dos parecéis compartir un mínimo nivel de aborregamiento.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Mira petarda, lo que debería llamarte la atención de ese ¿hombre?, no es a quien siga en Instagram, sino que tenga Instagram y siga a alguien, cual quinceañero.
> 
> Ahora bien también es sintomático que TÚ tengas Instagram así que en ese sentido los dos parecéis compartir un mínimo nivel de aborregamiento.



El nom los cría, Instagram los junta.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Mira petarda, lo que debería llamarte la atención de ese ¿hombre?, no es a quien siga en Instagram, sino que tenga Instagram y siga a alguien, cual quinceañero.
> 
> Ahora bien también es sintomático que TÚ tengas Instagram así que en ese sentido los dos parecéis compartir un mínimo nivel de aborregamiento.



A ver si entiendes que instagram no es sólo una plataforma de lucimiento personal, hay gente con aficiones que postea fotos de esas aficiones y a la que ni se le ve la cara.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> A ver si entiendes que instagram no es sólo una plataforma de lucimiento personal, hay gente con aficiones que postea fotos de esas aficiones y a la que ni se le ve la cara.



Alomejor porque tienen las tetas pequeñas?


----------



## Sr. Breve (9 Abr 2022)

Los hombres mucho hablar de lo que queremos, pero a la hora de la verdad no nos fijamos tanto en el físico como vosotras si nos tratais bien

Lo contrario que ustedes, que si os tratamos mal os gusta


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> A ver si no confundimos que´son las curvas, y te explico normalmente las gordas no suelen tener curvas precisamente porque no tienen cintura y por ende no hay curva cadera cintura.
> Ser una gorda no es tener curvas.
> PEro bueno tú a lo tuyo.



A ver no confundas tú gorda con jamóna. Los tíos saben a que tipo de mujer me refiero. 

Si tu eres androgina o no tienes trazas de mujer pues lo siento por ti. 

La cirugía es tú amiga


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Alomejor porque tienen las tetas pequeñas?



¿Y jamás recibirían likes de hombres? continúa la frase.
Contesta a lo que se pregunta en este hilo.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Los hombres mucho hablar de lo que queremos, pero a la hora de la verdad no nos fijamos tanto en el físico como vosotras si nos tratais bien
> 
> Lo contrario que ustedes, que si os tratamos mal os gusta



A las mujeres les gusta sufrir, es una relación inconsciente que hacen con el parto.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Y jamás recibirían likes de hombres? continúa la frase.
> Contesta a lo que se pregunta en este hilo.



A tí te gustan los micropenes?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Y jamás recibirían likes de hombres? continúa la frase.
> Contesta a lo que se pregunta en este hilo.



No he dicho que no reciban, de hecho he dicho que aunque pusieran la foto de una fanta los recibirían. Pero menos.
Lo que no se es para qué sirven los likes.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Mis narices...
> Añado que jamás me he expuesto en redes y tengo los pechos que mis padres me dieron y que no pienso cambiar.



Jeje se nota que llega la primavera, se te ve deseosa de encontrar un hombre con el que salir... hasta me has dado thank a mi mensaje llamándote petarda ya de entrada (o a los de otros). Es la primera vez en el foro que te leo y en vez de repulsión me caes bien, me das "cosica", y tal... verte tan falta y deseosa de amor.

Pero yo estoy pillado, y además todos sabemos que tu rePutación no te dejaría salir con "el negro del foro".


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> A tí te gustan los micropenes?



A mí me gustan los hombres y no me enamoro de físicos perfectos. Me enamoro de lo que me enamoro, sin poderlo controlar.
Y si en esas me encuentro un pene pequeño. haría por hacerle sentir bien en la cama y ya está.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Yo gasto un 90/60/90 de libro tigh gap incluido...          pero no, no soy tetona.



JA JA JA JA JA 

CLARO QUE SI GUAPI.

POR ESO ABRES UN HILO COMO ESTE


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2022)

Nunca he sentido un especial interes o atraccion por las mujeres de grandes pechos, de hecho casi me parece una ordinariez valorar o catalogar a una mujer fisicamente en funcion de semejante premisa. A mi lo que mas me motiva por encima de todo y considero incluso como condicion sine qua non, seria el que tuviese el conejo bien peludo.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tetona no soy pero en su sitio y perfectas están...



Alexia, ¿por qué no subes una foto de tus tetas para que sepamos a que te refieres con "perfectas"? 

Enséñanos lo que es la perfección.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> A ver si entiendes que instagram no es sólo una plataforma de lucimiento personal, hay gente con aficiones que postea fotos de esas aficiones y a la que ni se le ve la cara.



Eso era así en los inicios de Instagram, hará cuánto, ¿20 años? Quien se mete hoy en día a Instagram creo que sabe a lo que va.

Pero bueno voy a dar alas a tu fantasía diciendo algo que tal vez te dé esperanzas en "ese hombre elegante": creo que es normal que muchos hombres escondamos "muertos en el armario" (no me convence esta expresión pero no me sale otra mejor), esto es, que en la intimidad cuando creemos que nadie nos ve tengamos "vicios", como mínimo, el sexo (habrá algunos otros que añadan cosas que escondan aún más, como yo qué sé, ver Pequeño Pony, que decían que lo veían hombres). 

No diré todos los hombres, pero desde luego muchos, y por supuestísimo el sexo. Es normal lo de tu hombre, pero eso no significa que no quisiera nada contigo, parece que te has montado películas en la cabeza de que no estarás a su altura, y es al contrario: cuantas más tías con tetas siga, significa que más salido está y eso aumenta tus posibilidades pese a que las tengas pequeñas.  Bonita paradoja, ¿no?

Es mi humilde opinión. Puedo equivocarme, claro, y que el tipo ése se esté poniendo las botas en el mundo real con las tías de Instagram a las que sigue, pero lo dudo mucho.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Y jamás recibirían likes de hombres? continúa la frase.
> Contesta a lo que se pregunta en este hilo.



Es brutal esto, cómo te ha jodido a la autoestima, ¡tú lo que quieres es que te den likes en el Instagram!


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

En realidad hay estudios sobre las preferencias sexuales de todos los países y las que precisamente están mas focalizadas en un físico concreto son las mujeres. 
Por eso el 80 % va a por el 20% o menos.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (9 Abr 2022)

¿A ti te gustan los hombres con tetas? Pues a nosotros no nos gustan las mujeres sin ellas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Alexia, ¿por qué no subes una foto de tus tetas para que sepamos a que te refieres con "perfectas"?
> 
> Enséñanos lo que es la perfección.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Si yo soy un cardo, a ti que más te da como sea yo.
Y no es el tema de este hilo, el tema son los gustos masculinos en los que ya te digo que no encajo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Nunca he sentido un especial interes o atraccion por las mujeres de grandes pechos, de hecho casi me parece una ordinariez valorar o catalogar a una mujer fisicamente en funcion de semejante premisa. A mi lo que mas me motiva por encima de todo y considero incluso como condicion sine qua non, seria el que tuviese el conejo bien peludo.



Que conste que un servidor odia la infame moda de los coños depilados.

Al igual que usted donde este un chocho peludo que se quiten los coños lampiños.

Si además esto va acompañado por unas tetas como Dios manda pues miel sobre hojuelas


----------



## Sapere_Aude (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Si yo soy un cardo, a ti que más te da como sea yo.
> Y no es el tema de este hilo, el tema son los gustos masculinos en los que ya te digo que no encajo.



Ahí está el tema: que no sabremos si encajas o no hasta que no nos las enseñes 

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Si yo soy un cardo, a ti que más te da como sea yo.
> Y no es el tema de este hilo, el tema son los gustos masculinos en los que ya te digo que no encajo.



¿Que no encajas lo dices sólo por las tetas? Si es sólo por eso ya te digo que no te preocupes demasiado... además de que te pueden aumentar de tamaño por distintos medios...


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Eso era así en los inicios de Instagram, hará cuánto, ¿20 años? Quien se mete hoy en día a Instagram creo que sabe a lo que va.
> 
> Pero bueno voy a dar alas a tu fantasía diciendo algo que tal vez te dé esperanzas en "ese hombre elegante": creo que es normal que muchos hombres escondamos "muertos en el armario" (no me convence esta expresión pero no me sale otra mejor), esto es, que en la intimidad cuando creemos que nadie nos ve tengamos "vicios", como mínimo, el sexo (habrá algunos otros que añadan cosas que escondan aún más, como yo qué sé, ver Pequeño Pony, que decían que lo veían hombres).
> 
> ...



Pues es exactamente lo que digo.. que *en realidad cuando no os ven a todos os gustan las mujeres tetonas con estética de prostituta, aunque deis otra imagen. *
Gracias por confirmar.

Y por lo demás yo no soy el premio de consolación de nadie, si le gusta esa estética a por ella que a mí no se me ha perdido nada con él.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

Si tuviera buenas tetas no se quejaría. Pero hay mucha competencia, y más llegada a una edad.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Si tuviera buenas tetas no se quejaría. Pero hay mucha competencia, y más llegada a una edad.



Si crees que me quejo no estás entendiendo, tener unas buenas tetas tipo ellas es tan fácil como tener 10.000 euros y pagar a un cirujano. Cosa que digo por enésima vez, no pienso hacer.
A mí me gustaría encontrar un hombre al que no le gustara esa estética. Ésa es mi queja.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Si crees que me quejo no estás entendido, tener unas buenas tetas tipo ellas es tan fácil como tener 10.000 euros y pagar a un cirujano. Cosa que digo por enésima vez, no pienso hacer.



Tienes 10.000 euros?


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Tienes 10.000 euros?



O sea, léase, todos los hombres sois iguales.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Abr 2022)

ponte tetas


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> O sea, léase, todos los hombres sois iguales.



Sabes que por mucho que te operes los hijos te saldrán defectuosos igualmente?


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Sabes que por mucho que te operes los hijos te saldrán defectuosos igualmente?



A ver enésima vez: ¡¡¡ no tengo ninguna intención de operarme!!!


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> A ver enésima vez: ¡¡¡ no tengo ninguna intención de operarme!!!



Con que edad?


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales?



Básicamente sí, pero las mujeres también todas es todas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Con que edad?



63 en cada pata y dos de regalo.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> 63 en cada pata y dos de regalo.



Si lo subvenciona el gobierno te operarias?


----------



## El centinela (9 Abr 2022)

Tetas como cabezas o bombonas en las sedes


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Si lo subvenciona el gobierno te operarias?



¿Tú crees que si me quisiera operar no lo hubiera hecho ya? ¿ crees que es problema de dinero?
Es problema de encontrar al hombre adecuado y no un salido al que le gustan las tías con estética prostituta.
Pero vamos por lo que veo, es imposible, todos en vuestro subconsciente queréis esa estética y os conformáis si no está.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

Una vez uno decía que las mujeres son como los coches, te compras uno barato y luego lo tuneas, le pones tetas, los dientes, liposucción...


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que si me quisiera operar no lo hubiera hecho ya? ¿ crees que es problema de dinero?
> Es problema de encontrar al hombre adecuado y no un salido al que le gustan las tías con estética prostituta.



El problema es que con tu estética no gustas (eres fea) pero la culpa es de los hombres.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> El problema es que con tu estética no gustas (eres fea) pero la culpa es de los hombres.



Más que un dolor y baja y mal tipo y paticorta.


----------



## Arthur69 (9 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito y cada hombre tiene el suyo.
Los hay a los que nos resulta irresistible otra cosa como la atmósfera de morbo inteligente, siempre que el físico acompañe y sea, al menos, de 6,5 / 7.
Unas cañitas ayudan mucho.
Si quieres hacer una búsqueda de otro tipo de mujeres que nos vuelven locos a la mayoría puedes buscar imágenes de Lorena García, Katya Clover o Linda Chase.
Muchos daríamos una semana de vida por un día de barco y gin tonics con cualquiera de ellas.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> La verdad es que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito y cada hombre tiene el suyo.
> Los hay a los que nos resulta irresistible otra cosa como la atmósfera de morbo inteligente, siempre que el físico acompañe y sea, al menos, de 6,5 / 7.
> Unas cañitas ayudan mucho.
> Si quieres hacer una búsqueda de otro tipo de mujeres que nos vuelven locos a la mayoría puedes buscar imágenes de Lorena García, Katya Clover o Linda Chase.
> Muchos daríamos una semana de vida por un día de barco y gin tonics con cualquiera de ellas.



Pon fotos.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que si me quisiera operar no lo hubiera hecho ya? ¿ crees que es problema de dinero?
> Es problema de encontrar al hombre adecuado y no un salido al que le gustan las tías con estética prostituta.
> Pero vamos por lo que veo, es imposible, todos en vuestro subconsciente queréis esa estética y os conformáis si no está.



Chica prueba en el Starbucks. Igual encuentras a algún modernillo que te recite poemas de Byron o te lleve a ver obras de Pirandello( por aquí en el foro hay algún gilipollas pretencioso que te podría servir)

Pero no te engañes. Detrás de sus gafas de pasta seguro, seguro que piensa en tetas grandes.

Te deseo suerte, de verdad


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pon fotos.



Si porque no lo voy a buscar, a diferencia de tu novio ese de Instagram.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Si porque no lo voy a buscar, a diferencia de tu novio ese de Instagram.



Hay muchas que se llaman así, pero vamos que no se moleste.
Y ese tío no es mi novio..., simplemente tiene una estética que no se corresponde con quien realmente es. Le tenía idealizado. Pero como todos, veo.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Hay muchas que se llaman así, pero vamos que no se moleste.
> Y ese tío no es mi novio..., simplemente tiene una estética que no se corresponde con quien realmente es. Le tenía idealizado. Pero como todos, veo.



Puede ser que tú seas un 5 y él un 9? Basándome únicamente en la estética para puntuaros, como tú.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Chica prueba en el Starbucks. Igual encuentras a algún modernillo que te recite poemas de Byron o te lleve a ver obras de Pirandello( por aquí en el foro hay algún gilipollas pretencioso que te podría servir)
> 
> Pero no te engañes. Detrás de sus gafas de pasta seguro, seguro que piensa en tetas grandes.
> 
> Te deseo suerte, de verdad



Comprensión lectora bajo cero.
Tu opinión me queda clara, ya no hace falta que aportes más.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Puede ser que tú seas un 5 y él un 9? Basándome únicamente en la estética para puntuaros, como tú.



Que ya lo he dicho que yo soy más fea que un dolor y baja y paticorta y masculina. ¿ Y qué tiene que ver eso con que a los hombres os guste la estética prostituta?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Que ya lo he dicho que yo soy más fea que un dolor y baja y paticorta y masculina. ¿ Y qué tiene que ver eso con que a los hombres os guste la estética prostituta?



Puede ser que a las que son más guapas que tú (todas) las llames putas?


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Puede ser que a las que son más guapas que tú (todas) las llames putas?



Claro que sí, nada que ver con que enseñen las tetas como cabezas con microbikinis y transparencias.


----------



## Arthur69 (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## ironpipo (9 Abr 2022)

A Un hombre de bien, con que las tengan bien puestas les valen. Lo verdaderamente admirable, gostoso y que te pone Berraco es un buen ojete.


----------



## Arthur69 (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arthur69 (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Comprensión lectora bajo cero.
> Tu opinión me queda clara, ya no hace falta que aportes más.



Sabes que ocurre.Que yo hace muuuucho que deje de ser virgen. 

Además de joven era resulton por lo que no me fue mal y tengo pareja con buenas tetas y, lo más importante, la cabeza bien amueblada 

Por lo tanto no tengo necesidad de subir egos ni de pagar fantas.

Soy Pepito Grillo versión pollavieja o el esclavo que decía al César Memento Morí.

Ale, con Dios.


----------



## otropepito (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Stalker con cero autoestima? entrar a ver las fotos de una persona que no son fotos de él sino fotos artísticas y darte cuenta de que sólo sigue a mujeres con pinta de prostituta.
> Pero sí, admito que me ha chocado encontrarme con semejante panorama, le tenía por un hombre elgante y es uno más. Como todos.



Le tenías por un hombre elegante...buen profesional, con cierta posición social...

Al menos las otras interesada por la cartera de este señor, ofrecen su producto en el mostrador y es probable que no disimulen que les gustan las carteras pudientes. 

Y no. No todos somos iguales. Suerte, sigue buscando, hay miles de premios.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

otropepito dijo:


> Le tenías por un hombre elegante...buen profesional, con cierta posición social...
> 
> Al menos las otras interesada por la cartera de este señor, ofrecen su producto en el mostrador y es probable que no disimulen que les gustan las carteras pudientes.
> 
> Y no. No todos somos iguales. Suerte, sigue buscando, hay miles de premios.



Claro porque mi meta en esta vida es encontrar un hombre con dinero, no un hombre que me estimule intelectualmente.
Yo soy así, un desecho humano.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1019414



Tengo el pecho como esta chica, un poco más.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Que ya lo he dicho que yo soy más fea que un dolor y baja y paticorta y masculina. ¿ Y qué tiene que ver eso con que a los hombres os guste la estética prostituta?




hombre es que entre : soy más fea que un dolor y baja y paticorta y masculina
y : estética prostituta
me quedo con : estética prostituta


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> hombre es que entre : soy más fea que un dolor y baja y paticorta y masculina
> y : estética prostituta
> me quedo con : estética prostituta



Pero si no está prefiriendo, son sus gustos en instagram.
Esto no va de mí.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Claro porque mi meta en esta vida es encontrar un hombre con dinero, no un hombre que me estimule intelectualmente.
> Yo soy así, un desecho humano.



ah pero que tu lo que buscas en un hombre que te estimule intelectualmente
joooerrr....
no se si tienes jeta o de verdad eres esa fea repulsiva que describes


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ah pero que tu lo que buscas en un hombre que te estimule intelectualmente
> joooerrr....
> no se si tienes jeta o de verdad eres esa fea repulsiva que describes



Pues sí por supuesto que me pone el físico, pero me ponen los hombres inteligentes ¡¡¡ qué le voy a hacer!!! eso por encima de otras cosas.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> hombre es que entre : soy más fea que un dolor y baja y paticorta y masculina
> y : estética prostituta
> me quedo con : estética prostituta



Nos ha jodido. Tú y todos. Y el que diga lo contrario o es un hipócrita o sólo puede conformarse con los restos del barril


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Mis narices dieciséis, me ha dado un bajón mayúsculo cuando he visto su ideal de mujer, el hombre que yo idealizaba no existe.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (9 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Que se ponga tetas, a ver lo que tarda el novio en dejarla y buscarse una sin tetas para seguir fantaseando con las con tetas.

A ver, que es sencillo, una cosa es lo que quieres para un calentón, y otra a quien quieres de compañera.
Pondré un mal ejemplo, a todos nos gustan los postres, pero nadie desayuna tres postres, come cuatro y cena dos. La gente come comida, y luego come un postre o no. La exuberancia puede ser para una aventurilla, o para un polvo, o incluso para una fantasía. Pero luego la exuberancia empalaga, cansa. Además de que si una mujer hace por ser exuberante es probable que sea bastante…¿como decirlo?…poco interesante.





Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Rara avis?
> 
> Es el modelo barbie California años 60. El modelo que impusieron después de la WWII, y que ahora están defenestrando.
> 
> ...




He estado dándole vueltas a esto, ¿porqué los que nos impusieron a la rubia gracil nos imponen ahora a una mil leches exuberante? ¿Qué sentido tiene?

Esta es la respuesta que se me ocurre:

El canon de belleza era una mujer caderona y generosa de pecho, ¿por qué? Pues es lo que había, y es lo que se supone que iba a dar buena descendencia, una yegua paridora, sana, apetecible.
Pero los que ganan la guerra nos modelan el gusto a la California girl, una mujer más andrógina, sospecho que como parte de una estrategia multipolar de abatimiento de la natalidad, mujeres sin caderas ni pecho, mujeres diseñadas para no parir.

si de aquellas nos ofrecen un modelo mestizo exuberante lo rechazaríamos, era demasiado pronto, entonces nos ofrecen un modelo para abatir pulsiones.

Al correr de las décadas la naltalidad cae en picado, entonces es tiempo de pasar a la sustitución étnica, para ello hay que remover a la europea y ofrecernos un modelo que fomente el mestizaje y las pulsiones animales. Ahora volveremos a aumentar la reproducción pero solo como arma de mestizaje. Ya en los 80-90 empezaba la tendencia de labios gorditos como de negra y de Moreno de playa etc.

Somos tan moldeables. Creemos que tenemos gustos y solo nos gusta lo que le interesa que nos guste a un Think Tank en un despacho.


----------



## otropepito (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Claro porque mi meta en esta vida es encontrar un hombre con dinero, no un hombre que me estimule intelectualmente.
> Yo soy así, un desecho humano.



Es que estoy casi seguro de que él es alto, delgado, atlético, viste bien, ocurrente, habla un segundo idioma. Aunque no le conoces del todo, se le intuye buena posicion a decir por el reloj y por su bonito coche alemán. 

¿Damos todos asco o no?


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

otropepito dijo:


> Es que estoy casi seguro de que él es alto, delgado, atlético, viste bien, ocurrente, habla un segundo idioma. Aunque no le conoces del todo, se le intuye buena posicion a decir por el reloj y por su bonito coche alemán.
> 
> ¿Damos todos asco o no?



Pues verás, no tiene coche alemán, tiene serias entradas en el pelo, no es especialmente guapo, tiene que cuidarse porque si no se pone grandote, es un profesional con un buen trabajo que se ha ganado a pulso pero que para nada está montado en el dólar, un hombre que me había parecido interesante, le gusta la fotografía y me parecía inteligente, me atraía a mí y con eso suficiente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Abr 2022)

diselo en galego
y mete un o porriño por un algun lado

como estan las mujeres en el pais galego milenario?
porque galiza es un pais no? bng...


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (9 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> diselo en galego
> y mete un o porriño por un algun lado
> 
> como estan las mujeres en el pais galego milenario?
> porque galiza es un pais no? bng...



Galicia me cago en Dios.

Pues de tetas van sobradas…


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Chica, al final todo está en la cultura popular:

"Tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas"


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Totalmente cierto, es un patrón que se repite muchísimo ¿ cuál prefiere ustec?


----------



## Calahan (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> A ver si no confundimos que´son las curvas, y te explico normalmente las gordas no suelen tener curvas precisamente porque no tienen cintura y por ende no hay curva cadera cintura.
> Ser una gorda no es tener curvas.
> PEro bueno tú a lo tuyo.



Depende de la gorda pero, sí. 
Las mujeres sóis guapas de muchas maneras.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Totalmente cierto, es un patrón que se repite muchísimo ¿ cuál prefiere ustec?



Lo que no nos gustan son las tetas del tipo teticas de perra.
Así pequeñas alargadas, en cono, como una perrilla recién parida.
Esas no.


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Abr 2022)

Teta que mano no cubre
No es Teta sino ubre


----------



## octopodiforme (9 Abr 2022)

A mí no me gustan las mujeres que responden a esa descripción.


----------



## Calahan (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Totalmente cierto, es un patrón que se repite muchísimo ¿ cuál prefiere ustec?



Las mujeres reloj de arena son más fértiles que las de cuerpo de pera y éstas que las que tienen espaldas y grandes pechos.

Por tanto hay más hombres que gustamos de los dos primeros tipos que no del tercero ya sea simplemente porque esos tipos de mujer pueden tener más hijos y con menos riesgo en el parto.

Lo de los pechos grandes viene sobretodo de EEUU por estar criados porcentualemente más con biberones que en otros países. Aparte que el prototipo de mujer americana era la anglosajona que acostumbra a ser atlética, de espaldas anchas.
A partir de los 2000 las latinas con su mal gusto y vestir de putas marcando mucho culo y tetas ha ido contaminando a EEUU y al resto del mundo. 
Hasta el punto que hoy enseñan y marcan tanto el culo las mujeres que hacen que pierda bastante la gracia la visión de uno. La putificación las hace menos femeninas y atractivas.


----------



## little hammer (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Si. Los maricas


----------



## joeljoan (9 Abr 2022)

Estamos para elegir.....


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Abr 2022)

No me gustan ni las mujeres tatuadas ni con las tetas operadas. Si aun así se viste como un zorron es huir sin mirar atrás


----------



## Knightfall (9 Abr 2022)

Yo me centro mas en cuerpazo y la quimica que te de que en las tetas, con que no sea plana como una tabla me sirve


----------



## Valentino (9 Abr 2022)

Igual ya lo han puesto antes pero "teta que la mano no cubre no es teta sino ubre".


----------



## Calahan (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que si me quisiera operar no lo hubiera hecho ya? ¿ crees que es problema de dinero?
> Es problema de encontrar al hombre adecuado y no un salido al que le gustan las tías con estética prostituta.
> Pero vamos por lo que veo, es imposible, todos en vuestro subconsciente queréis esa estética y os conformáis si no está.



Eso es falso. 
Pone más cachondo una mujer de cara limpia que no una pintarrajeada. De toda la vida.


----------



## mapachën (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Rara avis eres tú... por lo que veo 1 entre millones.



Sin tatuajes, mínimo 1.65, y no me importa que tenga 0 tetas, mientras tenga culazo… creo que la primera experiencia fija mucho gustos, y mi primera fue algo así pero con 1.72 y la cara de julia roberts.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Calahan (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tengo el pecho como esta chica, un poco más.



Haz el favor de no poner cachondo el personal.


----------



## Arthur69 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tengo el pecho como esta chica, un poco más.



La cosa promete.
Mi fetiche son las bajitas.
¿Eres desinhibida?.
Sólo tendrías que ponerte en forma y encantarte el sexo oral (dar y recibir)


----------



## notorius.burbujo (9 Abr 2022)

no, de hecho a muchos no nos gustan nada las tias antinaturales.


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



No, en mi caso siempre me han gustado chicas físicamente normales, en muchos casos con poco pecho. La estética neumática es pura fantasía, te gusta a nivel sexual y hasta ahí.


----------



## Calahan (9 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Sin tatuajes, mínimo 1.65, y no me importa que tenga 0 tetas, mientras tenga culazo… creo que la primera experiencia fija mucho gustos, y mi primera fue algo así pero con 1.72 y la cara de julia roberts.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Julia Roberts nunca me puso cachondo. La boca demasiado grande creo.


----------



## otropepito (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues verás, no tiene coche alemán, tiene serias entradas en el pelo, no es especialmente guapo, tiene que cuidarse porque si no se pone grandote, es un profesional con un buen trabajo que se ha ganado a pulso pero que para nada está montado en el dólar, un hombre que me había parecido interesante, le gusta la fotografía y me parecía inteligente, me atraía a mí y con eso suficiente.



Eso es hermoso. Él tiene suerte de que le quieran así.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Haz el favor de no poner cachondo el personal.



Eso es poco pecho. Siempre he tenido poco pecho pero no me lo operaría.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Stalker con cero autoestima? entrar a ver las fotos de una persona que no son fotos de él sino fotos artísticas y darte cuenta de que sólo sigue a mujeres con pinta de prostituta.
> Pero sí, admito que me ha chocado encontrarme con semejante panorama, le tenía por un hombre elgante y es uno más. Como todos.



A todos los hombres nos gustan ese tipo de mujeres pero solo para una noche (o más bien un rato corto, lo que tardemos en eyacular). Aunque nos pueda gustar Caravaggio, Vermeer, Rossini o Elgar, no dejamos de ser mamíferos con testosterona. Muchos miramos sus perfiles en Instagram pero tenemos el suficiente cuidado de no seguirlas, para que mujeres normales que realmente nos puedan interesar no sospechen que estamos más salidos que el pico de una mesa o que somos unos pervertidos (que lo somos, pero no queremos que se sepa).


----------



## Calahan (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Eso es poco pecho. Siempre he tenido poco pecho pero no me lo operaría.



Da igual. Lo importante es la harmonía en general. La belleza es eso. Representa la vitalidad y por tanto tener energías extra para poder echar palante una familia.
En cierto modo los pechos grandes también representan eso al simbolizar abundancia de energía como la juventud o el buen carácter.


----------



## asiqué (9 Abr 2022)

Lo que mas me va es esto, y pongo fotos, como tiene que ser.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A todos los hombres nos gustan ese tipo de mujeres pero solo para una noche (o más bien un rato corto, lo que tardemos en eyacular). Aunque nos pueda gustar Caravaggio, Vermeer, Rossini o Elgar, no dejamos de ser mamíferos con testosterona. Muchos miramos sus perfiles en Instagram pero tenemos el suficiente cuidado de no seguirlas, para que mujeres normales que realmente nos puedan interesar no sospechen que estamos más salidos que el pico de una mesa o que somos unos pervertidos (que lo somos, pero no queremos que se sepa).



Pues éste no tiene esa prudencia, encima les da " me gusta" cual pajillero quinceañero. 
Debe ser que lo que le gusta es ese perfil y ese tipo de mujer es la que quiere en su vida.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



A ver , Alexia , los pechos son un atributo sexual , no te voy a descubrir la pólvora. A los hombres en general nos gustan las tetas grandes , siempre que sea algo natural , como las de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL . Eso no significa que no nos puedan gustar mujeres con pechos pequeños, como los de @Ratona001 , porque al fin y al cabo las tetas no lo son todo. A mi lo que más me interesa y a lo que doy prioridad sobre el físico en una mujer , es su mente y su corazón. Una mujer sexualmente atractiva es buena para una noche de pasión y desenfreno. Una mujer inteligente o con buen corazón es buena para pasar toda una vida.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A todos los hombres nos gustan ese tipo de mujeres pero solo para una noche (o más bien un rato corto, lo que tardemos en eyacular). Aunque nos pueda gustar Caravaggio, Vermeer, Rossini o Elgar, no dejamos de ser mamíferos con testosterona. Muchos miramos sus perfiles en Instagram pero tenemos el suficiente cuidado de no seguirlas, para que mujeres normales que realmente nos puedan interesar no sospechen que estamos más salidos que el pico de una mesa o que somos unos pervertidos (que lo somos, pero no queremos que se sepa).



De todos modos tú fíjate en lo que dices, a las mujeres normales las queréis como parejas pero no os ponen tanto como las otras.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues es exactamente lo que digo.. que *en realidad cuando no os ven a todos os gustan las mujeres tetonas con estética de prostituta, aunque deis otra imagen. *
> Gracias por confirmar.
> 
> Y por lo demás yo no soy el premio de consolación de nadie, si le gusta esa estética a por ella que a mí no se me ha perdido nada con él.



Jajaja, yo no he dicho que sean todos los hombres, pero tú afirmas que sí y luego dices que por eso no quieres nada con él. Entonces, ¿no quieres ya nada con ningún hombre?

A ver, te entiendo... me imagino por ejemplo que la chica que me gusta se dedicara a seguir a tíos superforzudos, dignos de competiciones de culturismo, y claro, pensaría "pues que se vaya con uno de ellos y a mí que me deje en paz".

Pero creo que estás equivocada con nosotros los hombres en muchas cosas. No deberías ponerle la cruz a ése por eso, claro que igual estás diciendo "esas uvas están muy verdes", en cuyo caso adelante, pasa de él.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> De todos modos tú fíjate en lo que dices, a las mujeres normales las queréis como parejas pero no os ponen tanto como las otras.



A mi lo que no sea normal no me pone nada. Por eso tengo dificultad para excitarme con mujeres de otras razas. Tampoco me atrae la pornografía ni la idea de contratar el servicio de una prostituta. Para mi es antimorbo , necesito conectar con la otra persona , necesito que me quieran , y eso con una prostituta es imposible.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues éste no tiene esa prudencia, encima les da " me gusta" cual pajillero quinceañero.



Juas, brutal. Gran ejemplo del efecto Mandela. Yo dije que darle a me gusta a tías del Instagram era de quinceañero, a secas. Y no añadí "pajillero" pero lo pensé, y pensé en ponerlo (descarté hacerlo porque bueno, tampoco quería hacer demasiada sangre del tipo).

Y ahora tú vas y pones exactamente lo que pensé y casi pongo. Hay quien diría que en un universo paralelo lo puse y guardas el recuerdo de eso... yo creo que era una idea potente, fácil de compartir por muchos, y aunque la dejé a medias tu cerebro la completó.


----------



## Kbkubito (9 Abr 2022)

No.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Si crees que me quejo no estás entendiendo, tener unas buenas tetas tipo ellas es tan fácil como tener 10.000 euros y pagar a un cirujano. Cosa que digo por enésima vez, no pienso hacer.
> A mí me gustaría encontrar un hombre al que no le gustara esa estética. Ésa es mi queja.



Y tú no quieres que le guste esa estética porque te hace sentir insegura, o segundo plato... y digo yo, ¿no es un poco al revés, que los hombres a los que les guste MUCHO esa estética van a pasar de ti, y el que quiera irse contigo, bien? ¿O no, porque seguirás considerándote segundo plato?


----------



## mapachën (9 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Julia Roberts nunca me puso cachondo. La boca demasiado grande creo.



Pues ves lo que te digo… después de aquella me gustan con boca de buzón.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

Bueno yo ya he entendido de qué va el hilo, después de que hicieras mención al tamaño de tus pechos (para nada pequeños): tú estás buscando tío por aquí. Por favor no te me lances que soy fácil de convencer. Hay muchos buitres, algunos seguro que te habrán mandado ya privados, a los que puedes darles caza.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues es exactamente lo que digo.. que *en realidad cuando no os ven a todos os gustan las mujeres tetonas con estética de prostituta, aunque deis otra imagen. *
> Gracias por confirmar.
> 
> Y por lo demás yo no soy el premio de consolación de nadie, si le gusta esa estética a por ella que a mí no se me ha perdido nada con él.



Es que lo de añadir "a todos" es donde la cagas.

Los borregos siguen las modas y no te digo que no sean la mayoria pero tambien somos muchos hombres que nos repele esa estetica.

Mi lista de "ni con un palo":
- Tatuajes
- Silicona
- Oxigenadas
- Las van enseñando el higado.
- Carahadas

Me gustan morenas, pelo largo, con falda bien pero largo normal, y logicamente con algo de curvas pero proporcionadas sin estridencias. Ojos oscuros mejor que azules, que me parecen frios.

Me fijo mas en unos buenos labios y pelazo que en las tetas, y se agradece si tiene algo mas que paja en la cabeza.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Aquí voy a " desnudarme" un poco ante el foro, nunca he tenido excesiva confianza en mí misma, mi niñez y mi adolescencia e incluso primera juventud no fueron como para echar cohetes y eso marca la vida después a unos niveles inimaginables. Siempre tiendo a pensar que los hombres no se van a enamorar de mí que ni siquera se van a fijar en mí y ya me puede la vida mostrar de forma tozuda todo lo contrario que mis instintos son los que son.



Ok, si vienes a esto, y no a buscar tío... aparte de que confirmas lo que dije de baja autoestima, te digo dos cosas:

1) Revisa tu baja autoestima. Quizás te viniera bien un psicólogo.
2) Que un tío siga fotos de tetudas es NORMAL (no es normal que lo haga públicamente (ni siquiera que tenga Instagram), pero se entiende lo que digo. Tal vez no pensó que nadie fuera a espiarle y aún menos darle importancia a eso). Y eso no significa que luego si se va con una de menos tetas vaya a ser un segundo plato. Aunque creas que es así, no lo es.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y tú no quieres que le guste esa estética porque te hace sentir insegura, o segundo plato... y digo yo, ¿no es un poco al revés, que los hombres a los que les guste MUCHO esa estética van a pasar de ti, y el que quiera irse contigo, bien? ¿O no, porque seguirás considerándote segundo plato?



Se me cae un mito y por supuesto, también pienso y si algún día tuviera que desnudarme delante de él, le daría bajón pero se conformaría o ni eso. Sí por supuesto, por supuesto.


----------



## SoloLeo (9 Abr 2022)

En este foro hay muchos enamorados de las asiáticas, y precisamente mucho pecho no tienen.
A mi mismo no me gustan las tetas en plan ubre. Me parece feo. Pero eso es cada uno.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ok, si vienes a esto, *y no a buscar tío*... aparte de que confirmas lo que dije de baja autoestima, te digo dos cosas:
> 
> 1) Revisa tu baja autoestima. Quizás te viniera bien un psicólogo.



¿Ein ? ¿ creías que he abierto este hilo para buscar tío?


----------



## chainsaw man (9 Abr 2022)

A ver que dice el refranero popular de esto...
Ah, si:
-Tiran más dos tetas, que dos carretas!

Otra cosa es la lealtad y principios que tenga el hombre, pero vamos que mirar es gratis y dudo mucho que deba prohibirse.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> 2) Que un tío siga fotos de tetudas es NORMAL (no es normal que lo haga públicamente (ni siquiera que tenga Instagram), pero se entiende lo que digo. Tal vez no pensó que nadie fuera a espiarle y aún menos darle importancia a eso). Y eso no significa que luego si se va con una de menos tetas vaya a ser un segundo plato. Aunque creas que es así, no lo es.



O sí.
Pero el caso es que se me ha caído un mito, eso también.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Se me cae un mito y por supuesto, también pienso y si algún día tuviera que desnudarme delante de él, le daría bajón pero se conformaría o ni eso. Sí por supuesto, por supuesto.



Te estás poniendo en su cabeza según tus complejos de inferioridad, joder  es que es tan obvio. Al tío no le daría bajón, o sí, pero no puedes predecirlo.

Es flipante. Parece que tengas quince años y creas que el tío con el que te juntes también y va a ser la primera mujer que vea desnuda en su vida.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> En este foro hay muchos enamorados de las asiáticas, y precisamente *mucho pecho no tienen*.
> A mi mismo no me gustan las tetas en plan ubre. Me parece feo. Pero eso es cada uno.



Ni caderas , ni culo , coño calvas , ojos rasgados... Para mi son antimorbo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



suicidate escoria vieja y amargada


----------



## Desdemocratícese (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



A mí me dan asco las tetas aberrantemente grandes. Pero tampoco tolero las mujeres planas. Todo en su medida.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Te estás poniendo en su cabeza según tus complejos de inferioridad, joder  es que es tan obvio. Al tío no le daría bajón, o sí, pero no puedes predecirlo.
> 
> Es flipante. Parece que tengas quince años y creas que el tío con el que te juntes también y va a ser la primera mujer que vea desnuda en su vida.



Claro claro, porque tú no sientes ni un ápice de inseguridad cuando te desnudas ante la mujer que te gusta. Menos lobos caperucito.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> suicidate escoria vieja y amargada



Lol...Yo también te quiero, tranquilo.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> O sí.
> Pero el caso es que se me ha caído un mito, eso también.



Yo lo flipo. ¿Pero tú te crees que a muchos tíos no se nos han caído mitos con las tías, de considerarlas seres de luz a considerarlas unas arrabaleras en buena parte? Y eso hablando en general, que si nos vamos a particulares...

Mira en realidad más que un complejo de inferioridad por tu parte puede que lo que haya sea un enamoramiento excesivo hacia ese tipo que no conoces, sabes que te has pasado, y buscas cualquier excusa para rechazarlo antes de tener que arriesgarte a sufrir su hipotético rechazo.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Claro claro, porque tú no sientes ni un ápice de inseguridad cuando te desnudas ante la mujer que te gusta. Menos lobos caperucito.



Te aseguro que no, ninguno. Y aparte no es ése el tema: tú puedes sentir inseguridad en el momento de desnudarte, pero lo que es el colmo es que muchísimo antes de llegar a ese punto cortes cualquier intento de aumentar la relación  . Es que no tiene ni sentido.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Aquí voy a " desnudarme" un poco ante el foro, nunca he tenido excesiva confianza en mí misma, mi niñez y mi adolescencia e incluso primera juventud no fueron como para echar cohetes y eso marca la vida después a unos niveles inimaginables. Siempre tiendo a pensar que los hombres no se van a enamorar de mí que ni siquera se van a fijar en mí y ya me puede la vida mostrar de forma tozuda todo lo contrario que mis instintos son los que son.



Déjame adivinar: una pandilla de panchitas y negras te hacían bulli 

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Déjame adivinar: una pandilla de panchitas y negras te hacían bulli
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



En mi colegio jamás hubo panchas ni negras... no era de nivel tan bajo.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> En mi colegio jamás hubo panchas ni negras... no era de nivel tan bajo.



De nivel bajo eres tú, escoria.

No sé ni qué hago ayudándote.

Estamos ante una tipa de baja autoestima que lo paga con arquetipos que se monta de inmigrantes para tratar de no sentirse la última mierda.


----------



## Arthur69 (9 Abr 2022)

Las mujeres, siempre compitiendo y comparando entre ellas.
Be water, my friend.


----------



## SoloLeo (9 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ni caderas , ni culo , coño calvas , ojos rasgados... Para mi son antimorbo.



Bueno, es para gustos. A mi me quita el morbo ver un arbusto ahí abajo, por ejemplo. Con alguna he estado que parecía que tenía un critter debajo de las bragas.
Lo de las asiáticas... Pues depende. No se les puede pedir formas sudamericanas, son así, y las hay que se saben sacar partido, y las hay que no.

Sea como sea, una mujer con mucho culo, tetas, caderas y pelambre, a mi no me atrae especialmente. Las prefiero menudas, y de paso, se pueden hacer más cosas con ellas sin reventarte la espalda. 

Gustos distintos.


----------



## CaCO3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



¿Y cuál es la relación entre la cultura o la erudición, y que le despierten la lascivia los putones verbeneros y no una gorda o un insecto palo o vaya usted a saber qué otra fisonomía de mujer? Digo yo que una cosa es la mujer, como quiera que sea, y otra la cultura y que. cuando tenga ganas de escuchar algo inteligente, si realmente lo es, abrirá un libro y no una conversación de guasap con una petarda bachillera. En este asunto, siempre viene bien la sabia voz de Quevedo:

En el discurso conocí que la mi desposada corría peligro en tiempo de Herodes por inocente. No sabía, pero como yo no quiero las mujeres para consejeras ni bufonas, sino para acostarme con ellas, y si son feas y discretas es lo mismo que acostarse con Aristóteles o Séneca o con un libro, procúrolas de buenas partes para el arte de las ofensas; que, cuando sea boba, harto sabe, si me sabe bien.

El Buscón. Libro III. Capítulo VII.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo lo flipo. ¿Pero tú te crees que a muchos tíos no se nos han caído mitos con las tías, de considerarlas seres de luz a considerarlas unas arrabaleras en buena parte? Y eso hablando en general, que si nos vamos a particulares...
> 
> Mira en realidad más que un complejo de inferioridad por tu parte puede que lo que haya sea un enamoramiento excesivo hacia ese tipo que no conoces, sabes que te has pasado, y buscas cualquier excusa para rechazarlo antes de tener que arriesgarte a sufrir su hipotético rechazo.



Yo sé que a él no le soy indiferente.
Eso lo sé.


----------



## Paquitochocolat (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues sí por supuesto que me pone el físico, pero me ponen los hombres inteligentes ¡¡¡ qué le voy a hacer!!! eso por encima de otras cosas.



¿Hombres inteligentes? 


Cuñaaaaaaa


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Yo sé que a él no le soy indiferente.
> Eso lo sé.



No, ni tú ni todas las tetudas a las que sigue y les da like en el Instagram  .


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Nadie te lo ha pedido, ya puedes irte del hilo.
> Un pseudopsicólogo latinoamericano que no sabe ni dónde tiene su mano derecha.



Tú has pedido ayuda a gritos a cualquiera que te pudiera ayudar, empezando por el título.

He acertado en varias cosas y me has estado dando thanks en mis últimos mensajes, así que lo de "pseudopsicólogo" sólo te define a ti como una mala arpía con inquina buscando herir... Y te deja en mal lugar porque escuchas con suma atención a "pseudopsicólogos latinoamericanos" (según tu última invención).

Eres como una niña pequeña. Si no fuera por tu antigüedad en el foro con este hilo fácilmente parecería que tienes quince años mal avenidos.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

Paquitochocolat dijo:


> ¿Hombres inteligentes?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019564
> 
> Cuñaaaaaaa



Supongo que cada cual barajará un nivel distinto. Pero yo no he conocido a ninguna mujer inteligente, jamás.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Supongo que cada cual barajará un nivel distinto. Pero yo no he conocido a ninguna mujer inteligente, jamás.



Hay muchos tipos de inteligencia. Yo he conocido mujeres que eran superiores a mí ordenando cajones, lavando, cotilleando... y seguro que me dejo algunas cosas en el tintero.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tú has pedido ayuda a gritos a cualquiera que te pudiera ayudar, empezando por el título.
> 
> He acertado en varias cosas y me has estado dando thanks en mis últimos mensajes, así que lo de "pseudopsicólogo" sólo te define a ti como una mala arpía con inquina buscando herir... Y te deja en mal lugar porque escuchas con suma atención a "pseudopsicólogos latinoamericanos" (según tu última invención).
> 
> Eres como una niña pequeña. Si no fuera por tu antigüedad en el foro con este hilo fácilmente parecería que tienes quince años mal avenidos.



A ver si entiendes la diferencia entre pedir ayuda y contar con opiniones de hombres.
Yo gracias a Dios la vida la tengo muuyyy solucionada a todos los niveles.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> De todos modos tú fíjate en lo que dices, a las mujeres normales las queréis como parejas pero no os ponen tanto como las otras.



Los hombres, a determinada edad, tenemos que decidir si queremos envejecer solos, junto a un putón verbenero inculto o en compañía de una persona a la que no cueste cuidar y que nos cuide, y que además sea una buena mamá. No todo es satisfacer pulsiones, hay que prepararse para derroerse de manera digna y en buena compañía con una persona normal, en vez de con una loca del coño.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

A la niñata de @-Alexia-, le ha entrado un berrinche y a la chita callando, me ha metido en el ignore...  A la mínima que le he puesto las cosas claras, esconde la cabeza bajo la almohada, y trata de impedir que siga poniendo aportaciones aquí. Menuda tipeja.

No es que pueda llamársele desagradecida, que también, es que esto va más allá...


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ni caderas , ni culo , coño calvas , ojos rasgados... Para mi son antimorbo.



Las asiaticas precisamente lucen pelazo en cabeza y choto, chorraa.


----------



## SoloLeo (9 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Los hombres, a determinada edad, tenemos que decidir si queremos envejecer solos, junto a un putón verbenero inculto o en compañía de una persona a la que no cueste cuidar y que nos cuide, y que además sea una buena mamá. No todo es satisfacer pulsiones, hay que prepararse para derroerse de manera digna y en buena compañía con una persona normal, en vez de con una loca del coño.



Por no hablar de la propia personalidad. A cuántas buenorras habré conocido yo que a lo que habrían la boca daban asco. 
Una mujer que sepa sonreir tiene más puntos ganados que una con cuerpo de infarto y cara de asco.


----------



## Arthur69 (9 Abr 2022)

Pero mujer, si ese chico tiene 2 dedos de frente, sabrá que esas mujeres tan vistosas:
1.- No existen sino en foto.
2.- Si existiera alguna, él no ia va a conocer.
3.- Si la conociera, no le iba a hacer ni puto caso a él.
4.- Si le hiciera caso, le haría un infeliz.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Claro claro, porque tú no sientes ni un ápice de inseguridad cuando te desnudas ante la mujer que te gusta. Menos lobos caperucito.



Un hombre de verdad jamas siente inseguridad.

Y si conoces a las mujeres menos, sois todas un sufle de inseguridades. Si salta la ropa date por follada que las inseguridades para luego.


----------



## Paquitochocolat (9 Abr 2022)

Muy sexy y delgadita. (Muy joven, lo que más aprecian los seres de luz llamados hombres)


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Supongo que cada cual barajará un nivel distinto. Pero yo no he conocido a ninguna mujer inteligente, jamás.



Visto ultimamente el paño hombres inteligentes tambien poquitos, y te juro que no me lo esperaba.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hay muchos tipos de inteligencia. Yo he conocido mujeres que eran superiores a mí ordenando cajones, lavando, cotilleando... y seguro que me dejo algunas cosas en el tintero.



Y maquinando maldades todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (9 Abr 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Visto ultimamente el paño hombres inteligentes tambien poquitos, y te juro que no me lo esperaba.



Ya, pero a mí los hombres no me interesan.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Un hombre de verdad jamas siente inseguridad.
> 
> Y si conoces a las mujeres menos, sois todas un sufle de inseguridades. Si salta la ropa date por follada que las inseguridades para luego.



Ya te digo... pues no me ha dicho si es que yo no siento inseguridad al desnudarme frente a una tía? esa tía es insufrible, parece haberse caído de un guindo ahora.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Por no hablar de la propia personalidad. A cuántas buenorras habré conocido yo que a lo que habrían la boca daban asco.
> Una mujer que sepa sonreir tiene más puntos ganados que una con cuerpo de infarto y cara de asco.



Con una personalidad agradable ya tiene puntos, y sin ser una "Seneca" que tenga un poco de cultura vital y sentido comun ya destaca mucho de la media.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y maquinando maldades todo hay que decirlo.



Cierto, iba a decir "mala leche" pero al no ser un rasgo de inteligencia no lo puse. "Maquinando maldades" entra de lleno en el tema...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Por no hablar de la propia personalidad. A cuántas buenorras habré conocido yo que a lo que habrían la boca daban asco.
> Una mujer que sepa sonreir tiene más puntos ganados que una con cuerpo de infarto y cara de asco.



Así es, hay sonrisas más eróticas y pícaras que unas tetas o un culo.


----------



## NCB (9 Abr 2022)

A mi me gusta que no sean biegas. Si además calzan buenas tetas, mejor


----------



## Desdemocratícese (9 Abr 2022)

Estáis escribiendo mucho en un hilo que debería ser un poco más visual.

A mí me gusta algo más o menos así (tampoco he encontrado nada que me guste al 100%).

Tetas medianas, proporcionadas, verosímiles, posibles de encontrar en mujeres normales.


----------



## GT5 (9 Abr 2022)

A mí también me jode saber que si fuera reguetonero podría follarme a cualquier mujer del planeta por el culo en la primera cita con su puta madre delante aplaudiendo. Pero esas son las leyes. Yo tengo que ser importante y tú tener buenas tetas. Opérate y deja de llorar y engañarte majaderamente, retrasada.

Una enorme ventaja que tienes es que a ti cualquier hombre valioso te explica al detalle LA VERDAD mientras tú te cortarías ojos, brazos y piernas antes que reconocer una sola puta evidentísima verdad sobre las leyes.

Tengo dos anécdotas muy buenas de la importancia de las tetas y a eso entraba:

1. Recuerdo con 19 años una tía que tendría 32 y decía tener 23. Era bajísima, fea, sin culo, una mierda. Pues se operó las tetas y los más guaperas de la ciudad rifándosela.

2. En badoo hace 10 años vi una tía mediocre con cara de imbécil y de casualidad vi de refilón una foto donde se notaba que tenía las tetas operadas. Menudo chollo, pensé. Una tipa que se creerá fea y que no sabe que para un hombre las tetas valen 789458/10 y la cara 3/10. Voy a aprovecharme del retraso mental de las tías y de lo perdidísimas que están. Menudo paraíso, voy a entrarle y me tratará con ansia, todos los alfas pasarán de ella. Miro en facebook primero y veo su perfil: 500 ciclados sin camiseta en la lista de amigos. Game over.

Todos los putos alfas de España habían pensado exactamente lo mismo que yo.


----------



## GT5 (9 Abr 2022)

Lo que he dicho. Esto es un foro de cretinos que obviamente no tienen ni idea y juegan psicopáticamente a creer que lo saben todo.

Son ciegos pontificando sobre cuadros:





Y las tías lo saben y entran a engañarse a través de ellos.

Vosotros dos, pedazos de mierda: ¿habéis tocado un culo así o unas tetas así?




Jamás. Preguntaros cómo cojones estoy tan seguro de que no.

Lo que estáis diciendo es igual que decir que las fresas saben como el pollo. Obviamente no tenéis ni idea de lo que estáis diciendo.

Lo que sientes tocando algo así es abismalmente diferente a lo que crees que sentirás haciéndolo. Ahí está el gran puntazo que no entendéis.

Los que no tenéis ni puta idea callaros que se os identifica directo sin que podáis entender por qué. Id a otro foro a hablar de videojuegos o de algo que tengáis idea.

Sonrisas dicen los subnormales. Ni siquiera imaginan lejanamente qué se siente tocando unas tetas de nivel.

Seguro que en estas 15 páginas llenas de pedazos de mierda pontificando habrán dicho 5 veces lo de "las tetas operadas son basura, son muy duras, como plástico".  Una payasada clásica doritera que siempre se lee en estos doritohilos.


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



A mi no, de hecho este tipo de tetas demasiado grandes me parecen grotescas.

Y por cierto no todas las prostitutas tienen tetas operadas para agrandarselas.
Para mi este es un tipo de cuerpo femenino ideal:


----------



## Desdemocratícese (9 Abr 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> A mi no, de hecho este tipo de tetas demasiado grandes me parecen grotescas.
> 
> Y por cierto no todas las prostitutas tienen tetas operadas para agrandarselas.
> Para mi este es un tipo de cuerpo femenino ideal:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019693



Falta pechonalidad y caderotas.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (9 Abr 2022)

Unas tetas de este estilo están muy cerca del virtuoso término medio:


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



a mí me gosta esta pizpi, no tiene muchas tetas pero tiene una cara dulce y unos hogos preciosos imo, su tocha algo grande me encanta:

con 24 años en 2001:







fotos de 2014-2016:














2019:













taluec


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Ni de coña. 

A la mayoría nos gustan medianas grandes pero sobre todo naturales. 
En realidad las tetas no son tan importantes, aunque si son grandes nos encantan. 
Lo importante es el conjunto caderas-culo-muslos en marcado por una cintura estrecha. 

Las tetas son un accesorio encantador, pero accesorio al fin y al cabo, nada fundamental.


----------



## qbit (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Si crees que me quejo no estás entendiendo, tener unas buenas tetas tipo ellas es tan fácil como tener 10.000 euros y pagar a un cirujano. Cosa que digo por enésima vez, no pienso hacer.
> A mí me gustaría encontrar un hombre al que no le gustara esa estética. Ésa es mi queja.



Y a nosotros nos gustaría encontrar mujeres que no tengan la cabeza hueca y que pongan su atención en el exterior a sí mismas y no sólo en "yo, yo, yo". La naturaleza ha hecho a la gente como la ha hecho por algo, para adaptarse a una especialización de funciones y quien no cumple los criterios se jode.


----------



## qbit (10 Abr 2022)

Si las mujeres tienen tetas es para que nos gusten. La que no tiene es defectuosa.

Una novia sin tetas no es una novia, sino un amigo.


----------



## qbit (10 Abr 2022)

Por otro lado, las prótesis deberían estar prohibidas por:

* Intento de engañar a los hombres fingiendo tener lo que la naturaleza no las dio.
* Mal gusto, formas deformes grotescas.
* Posibles problemas de salud.
* Negocio para ese subsector de los sanitarios que son los cirujanos estéticos. Si los de la plandemia han demostrado ser escoria, esos otros lo llevan demostrando eones con las operaciones que hacen, sean de labios, tetas, etc.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (10 Abr 2022)

Osea que además de gorda tienes las tetas enanas. Y dicen que Dios no castiga dos veces. Con razón saltas a la mínima en cuanto alguien piropea a una tía buena.

Prueba a ponerte una bolsa de papel en la cabeza a ver si así....


----------



## SoloLeo (10 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Si las mujeres tienen tetas es para que nos gusten. La que no tiene es defectuosa.
> 
> Una novia sin tetas no es una novia, sino un amigo.



Te doy el zanx porque me ha hecho bastante gracia el comentario.

Sin embargo, hasta hace no mucho, las chicas atractivas de las películas eran bastante normalitas, con tetas relativamente pequeñas o normales y cuerpos mucho más tonificados.

Le echas un ojo a la década de los 80, y es muy común ver cuerpos así. Fue en los 90 donde empezaron a verse ya las tetorras, caso de Pamela Anderson o Erika Eleniak, por poner un ejemplo.

Con esto voy a que el ideal de belleza va cambiando, y lo que hoy se consideran unas tetas bonitas, mañana puede ser "mira que exageradas, con esa copa C, a donde van con esas tetorras de vaca".


----------



## alas97 (10 Abr 2022)

No he visto ninguna imagen pero melafo.

Una mujer con tetas no importa ni tan siquiera que es fea, es un regalo de dios.

Una mujer sin tetas melafo también.


----------



## Glokta (10 Abr 2022)

A mi me gustan más bien “skinny” pero tambien me gustan las mujeres y no voy a hacer ascos a tetas grandes u operadas si bien no me suele gustar la personalidad típica asociada a ese tipo de mujeres

Pero vamos 99% de tías en instagram y Tinder sean tetonas o no tienen pinta de mujeres de ligera moral, bastante decepcionante


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Julia Roberts nunca me puso cachondo. La boca demasiado grande creo.




Para mí que sufre algún tipo de gigantismo. Tiene todo grande, boca, nariz, pieces…me pregunto cómo tendrá el juju.











GT5 dijo:


> Lo que he dicho. Esto es un foro de cretinos que obviamente no tienen ni idea y juegan psicopáticamente a creer que lo saben todo.
> 
> Son ciegos pontificando sobre cuadros:
> 
> ...



Ya tardaba en salir el clásico mandril que va por la vida refrotandose contra lo que pilla y se piensa que no existe nadie diferente, que todos son como él. Que sí, que hay muchos. A muchos se la pela incluso si es mujer o no, con tal de que tenga grandes tetas y gran culo ya no ven más allá. Ni siquiera los considero maricones, son una especie de homínidos con cruza de australopitecus o algo.

La realidad es que, si bien existen a grandes rasgos una serie de estereotipos compartidos por muchos, en gustos se hicieron colores. De entrada deberíamos cuestionarnos si son realmente gustos atávicos que traemos de serie o gustos adquiridos y modificables. Yo creo que hay mucho de lo segundo. Por ejemplo, preguntad a jubilados y prácticamente todos prefieren un buen matojo, pero desde hace unas décadas cambiaron los cánones, ahora se llevan calvas, y los jóvenes las prefieren mayoritariamente. 

Pero es algo ajeno a cada persona, simplemente se empezó a imponer la moda, no sé por qué ni donde, supongo que en las porno por pulcritud, quizá por sicosis con el advenimiento del SIDA.

Yo nunca me lo había planteado, nunca había necesitado escoger, precisamente hablando con viejos de ello es que empecé a considerar el atractivo de un coño con un buen felpudo, pero me gustan de las dos maneras. Casi diría que me gustan los extremos, o un buen matojo estilo demi moore 







o lo contrario, pero no un matojo escualido de largos pelos ralos tipo cabeza De calvo.

En fin, que lo físico es relativo y secundario, el morbo es fundamentalmente mental, me excita más una mujer según lo que quiera hacer, según sus perversiones. No hablo de su inteligencia o su bondad o blao, hablo de su cerdería, de sus parafilias. Supongo que ya si viene en un cuerpo bello, pues mejor, pero es que, además, estas cosas tienen un punto impredecible también, te gusta una mujer aunque en teoría no debería gustarte, quizá sus feromonas o algo en ella te enciende.

A mí lo artificial me da grima, no, no me gustan tetas de goma, claro que las prefieres duritas, pero si son naturales, una teta artificial me da grima, me la imagino operándose, rompiéndose, vísceras…
Las grandes tienden a tener grandes venas, estrías, a veces son bolas de sebo, he visto a mujeres adelgazar y quedarse sin tetas, claro que hay de todo, hay gordas planas, flacas tetonas etc


----------



## Busher (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Aqui uno al que le gustan que le entren en la mano, redondeadas, con pezones pequeños, claros y que erecten solo cuando toca.

La frisonas con pezones como campurrianas o las tetas de cabra con pezones "dedos de mono" me repelen.

Y tengo suerte porque ya estoy servido a mi gusto.


----------



## Maddie (10 Abr 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Déjame adivinar: una pandilla de panchitas y negras te hacían bulli
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Hahhaha no sé por qué puedo ver su ridículo hilo, solo quería ver cuando salía lo de los panchos


----------



## Maddie (10 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tú has pedido ayuda a gritos a cualquiera que te pudiera ayudar, empezando por el título.
> 
> He acertado en varias cosas y me has estado dando thanks en mis últimos mensajes, así que lo de "pseudopsicólogo" sólo te define a ti como una mala arpía con inquina buscando herir... Y te deja en mal lugar porque escuchas con suma atención a "pseudopsicólogos latinoamericanos" (según tu última invención).
> 
> Eres como una niña pequeña. Si no fuera por tu antigüedad en el foro con este hilo fácilmente parecería que tienes quince años mal avenidos.



Esta tipa es lo más acomplejado que existe en el foro, toooooooodas las mujeres son más feas que ella y putas, ella es perfecta y ni así puede fidelizar a nadie, será que es como dices , una arpía.

No es tan difícil Alexia, no le gustas ni a este bni a nadie porque eres una pésima persona. fiN


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Aqui uno al que le gustan que le entren en la mano, redondeadas, con pezones pequeños, claros y que erecten solo cuando toca.
> 
> La frisonas con pezones como campurrianas o las tetas de cabra con pezones "dedos de mono" me repelen.
> 
> Y tengo suerte porque ya estoy servido a mi gusto.



¿Y qué hubiera pasado si la mujer que te gustaba hubiese tenido ese tipo de pecho que no te ponen? ¿sería secundario o generaría una insatisfacción perenne?
Aquí el quid de la cuestión.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



¿Qué te esperabas encontrar ahí, jamía?
Es que desde luego...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (10 Abr 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Sin tatuajes, mínimo 1.65, y no me importa que tenga 0 tetas, mientras tenga culazo… creo que la primera experiencia fija mucho gustos, y mi primera fue algo así pero con 1.72 y la cara de julia roberts.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Julia Roberts es un travelo.

Haztelo mirar.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (10 Abr 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Lo que he dicho. Esto es un foro de cretinos que obviamente no tienen ni idea y juegan psicopáticamente a creer que lo saben todo.
> 
> Son ciegos pontificando sobre cuadros:
> 
> ...



En general estoy de acuerdo contigo en este hilo, pero en la crítica a las tetas operadas puede haber fundamento. Quizás dependa del cirujano o del material, pero...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 Abr 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Lo que he dicho. Esto es un foro de cretinos que obviamente no tienen ni idea y juegan psicopáticamente a creer que lo saben todo.
> 
> Son ciegos pontificando sobre cuadros:
> 
> ...




Antes de meterte en el ignore, solo quiero que sepas que siento por tí bastante pena porque si de algo estoy seguro es de que tu no has catado lo que muestras, cosa que demuestras por la agresividad del que se sabe impotente y apartado, preso de una lascivia irrefrenable que le mantiene constantemente frustrado y muy probablemente preso del feo vicio de la masturbación y esclavo de la pornografía.

No te preocupes, aprovecha la semana que comienza hoy para arrepentirte de tu impureza y pídele a Nuestro Señor madurez y que te encuentre una mujer que te quiera más allá de las pulsiones de tus esfínteres y de los latigazos de serotonina con la que tu adicción te castiga.

El amor no son tetas y culos, hermano, el amor es el espíritu cabalgando a la carne. Feliz Domingo de Ramos te desea uno que ha cabalgado mucha carne jóven y prieta hasta que se cayó del caballo cegado por el Amor.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 Abr 2022)

Paquitochocolat dijo:


> Muy sexy y delgadita. (Muy joven, lo que más aprecian los seres de luz llamados hombres)



Sigue estando igual de buena.


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Abr 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Las de la esquina superior izquierda gustan mucho más que todas las demás. Los pezones de la última hacen que sus tetas no gusten a pesar de que ella es guapa y las tiene de buena forma y tamaño.
> 
> Las tetas de las dos centrales izquierda gustan mucho más que la rubia de las gafas y que las de abajo siendo más pequeñas.
> 
> ...



jajajajaaakakaka osea que eres alfota eh  Virgen pero alfota ajajkakaaka 
Ya te gustaría pillar unas tetitas como las de la que dices que no gusta por sus pezones.
Un verdadero alfa no ve barreras salvo si es menor de edad, y si no es así y tiene coño, palante como los de Alicante.


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



A los hombres nos gustan todas, todas, todas. No hay ninguna que no guste. Las que tiene pinta de putillas pues están bien para unos polvos a lo guarro. Y las que no van con pinta de come hombres y si por una conjuncion de los astros nos tratan bien, con el respeto que merecemos, nos gusta para enamorarnos. Las que son poco agraciadas nos gustan para que cuiden el ganado en el puerto, aunque existen algunas de estas, que aun siendo feas a veces nos encandilan.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> A los hombres nos gustan todas, todas, todas. No hay ninguna que no guste. Las que tiene pinta de putillas pues están bien para unos polvos a lo guarro. Y las que no van con pinta de come hombres y si por una conjuncion de los astros nos tratan bien, con el respeto que merecemos, nos gusta para enamorarnos. Las que son poco agraciadas nos gustan para que cuiden el ganado en el puerto, aunque existen algunas de estas, que aun siendo feas a veces nos encandilan.



No y mil veces no, una de mis amigas es la pobre bastante poco agraciada y si te dijera las caras de asco y los rechazos que ha sufrido en esta vida... cientos de miles.
Por suerte jamás se rindió y está felizmente casada pero vamos daba como para que se hubiera deprimido y mucho.


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> No y mil veces no, una de mis amigas es la pobre bastante poco agraciada y si te dijera las caras de asco y los rechazos que ha sufrido en esta vida... cientos de miles.
> Por suerte jamás se rindió y está felizmente casada pero vamos daba como para que se hubiera deprimido y mucho.



Nunca oíste eso de..."la suerte de la fea, la guapa la desea"?
Por cierto, tu estas casada?
Sin fotos difícil opinar de "tu amiga".


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Nunca oíste eso de..."la suerte de la fea, la guapa la desea"?
> Por cierto, tu estas casada?
> Sin fotos difícil opinar de "tu amiga".



No mi amiga no soy yo. No tendría sentido que estuviera viendo el instagram de tíos estando emparejada o casada y me quejara del tipo de mujeres que gustan.
Y sí, tuvo suerte, más que yo.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Abr 2022)

Creo que ya te lo habrán dicho,

si tenías idealizado a un subnormal con Instagram, el problema lo tienes tú.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Creo que ya te lo habrán dicho,
> 
> si tenías idealizado a un subnormal con Instagram, el problema lo tienes tú.



Vamos a ver, yo tengo instagram y no encuentro nada de malo en ello, posteo fotos artisticas y en ningún momento he intentado calentar rabos que decís por aquí.
Hay muchas formas de usar instagram.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Abr 2022)

Son todos unos cerdos!! Yo voy bastante tapada pero son grandes naturales, pues ahí los tengo con las miradas clavadas..


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> No mi amiga no soy yo. No tendría sentido que estuviera viendo el instagram de tíos estando emparejada o casada y me quejara del tipo de mujeres que gustan.
> Y sí, tuvo suerte, más que yo.



Si eres amable, cariñosa y no vas por el mundo como si los hombres te debiéramos algo, seguro que encuentras pareja. Y sobre todo, no uses el sexo como arma, tu coño no vale mas que una polla.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Menuda falta de autoestima que te gastas. Debes de tener complejos hasta en el carnet de identidad. Y sí, stalker de categoría.

Ya es triste vivir así, muy, muy triste.

Pero vamos, centrándonos en tus preguntas. Personalmente las tetas operadas no me gustan nada de nada. Y el tamaño de las mismas me es indiferente, de hecho mejor algo más manejables que no enormes como globos. Lo más importante es la juventud de la mujer en cuestión y que haya sido educada en valores tradicionales. El atractivo de la mujer va en su frescura física y mental.

Con la edad, la mujer se agria.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo tengo instagram y no encuentro nada de malo en ello, posteo fotos artisticas y en ningún momento he intentado calentar rabos que decís por aquí.
> Hay muchas formas de usar instagram.



No lo digo por ti lo del Instagram,

lo digo por el, un hombre con Instagram siguiendo chorradas es por cojones medio subnomal,

que una mujer tenga Instagram y siga chorradas es lo normal,

igual y ahora me entiendes.


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Abr 2022)

Por otra parte, en los últimos 50 o mas años a las mujeres os han convencido de que tenéis un negocio entre las piernas y claro darle la vuelta a eso es traumatico y doloroso. Una vagina debería significar familia en vez de negocio.


----------



## kakarot (10 Abr 2022)

Una buena cubana, a nadie le hace daño.


----------



## pepinox (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Ten ánimo y no decaigas.

Ah, también cómprate un gato.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Abr 2022)

A ver qué opina @Azog el Profanador


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Menuda falta de autoestima que te gastas. Debes de tener complejos hasta en el carnet de identidad. Y sí, stalker de categoría.
> 
> Ya es triste vivir así, muy, muy triste.
> 
> ...



Pues anda que no hay malas personas y malas mujeres muy muy muy muy jovencitas y que no canalizan su frustración en guarderías de foros sino en la vida real.
LOL.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Ten ánimo y no decaigas.
> 
> Ah, también cómprate un gato.



YA he dicho que tengo dieciséis y dos que viven en la terraza. No me hace falta comprar ninguno.
¿ Cuál es tu problem ? ¿ eres amerindio? LOL.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues anda que no hay malas personas y malas mujeres muy muy muy muy jovencitas y que no canalizan su frustración en guarderías de foros sino en la vida real.
> LOL.



Total. Y para colmo van de divas..


----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Abr 2022)

***********************PECHOS NATURALES***********************


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



¿Otro hombre te ha vuelto a rechazar?

Hija mía, nadie quiere nada contigo. Vales menos que una mierda pinchada en un palo xD


----------



## Abrojo (10 Abr 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> *Una vagina debería significar familia en vez de negocio.*



Esto hay que enmarcarlo


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ***********************PECHOS NATURALES***********************
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020157
> 
> ...



Ponte gafas porque menos unos, que tengo dudas, el resto son operados.


----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



No veo que sea incompatible ser inteligente y centrado en el trabajo y tener buen gusto con apreciar las tetas gordas 

Creo que juzgas muy rápido e injustamente


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020174
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020175
> 
> ...



Eso ademas de antiestetico es insalubre


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> No veo que sea incompatible ser inteligente y centrado en el trabajo y tener buen gusto con apreciar las tetas gordas
> 
> Creo que juzgas muy rápido e injustamente




Claro claro, tetonas que se exhiben en internet ligeritas de ropa y el caballero dando " me gusta" como si no hubiera un mañana.
Muy inteligente sí.
¿ Tú también tienes los mismos gustos?


----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Abr 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Eso ademas de antiestetico es insalubre



Ella piensa que las tiene diminutas, dice que se las va a operar para aumentar diez tallas:


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ***********************PECHOS NATURALES***********************
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020157
> 
> ...



Más goma que una fàbrica de pelotas... Que eso no es natural excepto una y tengo mis dudas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Abr 2022)

Esto es natural y si son mías...


----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (10 Abr 2022)

eso es exagerado ya, luego se quejan de dolores en la espalda, no pueden dormir en según qué posturas etc.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Claro claro, tetonas que se exhiben en internet ligeritas de ropa y el caballero dando " me gusta" como si no hubiera un mañana.
> Muy inteligente sí.
> ¿ Tú también tienes los mismos gustos?



yo soy un golfo elegante, señora

no tengo instagram para ir dando likes ni nada parecido, eso sí


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Abr 2022)

Que lo certifique @Azog el Profanador


----------



## Lego. (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Dios te hago la ola...
> Pero ya te digo rara avis.
> Este que os digo les da a me gusta como un pajillero cualquiera, se me ha ido el mito al inframundo.



No es tan rara avis.

Lo que pasa es que los que nos gustan mujeres normales, estilizadas y limpitas no vamos dando el cante de esa forma y entonces te crees que no existimos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Abr 2022)

A mi me dan asco todas las panchitas. Sobre todo tu.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> yo soy un golfo elegante, señora
> 
> no tengo instagram para ir dando likes ni nada parecido, eso sí



Pero vamos que ustec también ve perfiles de mujeres putonotetónicas y son su perfil de mujer favorita.
Confiese.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Abr 2022)

Yo solo pido una como esta, guapa de cara, cuello esbelto y bien hecha




y le gusta la pipsa


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Yo solo pido una como esta, guapa de cara, cuello esbelto y bien hecha
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020216
> 
> ...



¿Guapa de cara? póngase gafas, es un COCO.


----------



## Barspin (10 Abr 2022)

Oficinistas.







No, espera, esa no es real. Ésta sí:







Tias con cerebro que, a poco que te lleves bien con ellas, te sacan de buenos marrones administrativos. Las amo.


----------



## Cachopo (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



A mi me flipan.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A ver qué opina @Azog el Profanador



¿Qué opino de qué? Mi opinión sobre el tema ya la he dado. Falta que me regales la vista con una fotaza nueva de tu delantera. Con eses misiles que tienes, estás para enviarte a Ucrania, en menos de una hora se rinde Putin.


----------



## corolaria (10 Abr 2022)

Paquitochocolat dijo:


> Y esas apasionantes conversaciones sobre tornillos, clavijas y bombillas? , Buff, para volverse loca de deseo y amor...




Mujer, si te mueves entre ñapas, ¿de qué esperas que te hablen?


----------



## Beholder (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



No. 

Igual que no todas las mujeres piensan en los tíos como tarugos mazados y con BMW en la puerta.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (10 Abr 2022)

¿Esto es mucho o poco?


----------



## Desdemocratícese (10 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien puede decir que esto sea excesivo?


----------



## corolaria (10 Abr 2022)

Pues ya sabes, busca en amazon o alibaba y te compras un par de ellas.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> ¿Esto es mucho o poco?



Esto es operado, prótesis muy obvias además.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Abr 2022)

Y panchitos, no se te olvide


----------



## Calahan (10 Abr 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Julia Roberts es un travelo.
> 
> Haztelo mirar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Cuando hay un buen culazo lo demás se desdibuja.


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver HIJOSDELAGRANPUTA, que me estoy empezando a poner nervioso...







...¿vamos tener que trascender a estas alturas sobre el concepto de MAÑACA?


----------



## Desdemocratícese (10 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Yo solo pido una como esta, guapa de cara, cuello esbelto y bien hecha
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020216
> 
> ...



Si te gustan las chicas de cuello esbelto, échale un ojo a la Cayetana Álvarez de Toledo.


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)

Vamos a animar un poco este post...


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

8cilindros dijo:


>



¿ Esta es el tipo de mujer que a ti te gustaría como pareja, no?


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿ Esta es el tipo de mujer que a ti te gustaría como pareja, no?



Pues no sé tía, habría que verlo....


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josemiguel3 (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues anda que no hay malas personas y malas mujeres muy muy muy muy jovencitas y que no canalizan su frustración en guarderías de foros sino en la vida real.
> LOL.



Estadísticamente, en España el 80% de los consumidores de antidepresivos son mujeres. Y la mayoría de ellas (entorno al 85% de ese total, OCHENTA Y CINCO POR CIENTO) entre los 35 y los 55 años.

La frustración en la mujer viene con la edad y la experiencia. No cuentes milongas.

Una de 20 está fresca, lozana y en la flor de la vida, y con la mente sana y sin traumas. Traumas que una de 40 no soporta y se lanza a tragar antidepresivos como si fuesen caramelos.



-Alexia- dijo:


> YA he dicho que tengo *dieciséis* y dos que viven en la terraza. No me hace falta comprar ninguno.



Y esto lo confirma.


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## cabronavirus (10 Abr 2022)

No


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Estadísticamente, en España el 80% de los consumidores de antidepresivos son mujeres. Y la mayoría de ellas (entorno al 85% de ese total, OCHENTA Y CINCO POR CIENTO) entre los 35 y los 55 años.
> 
> La frustración en la mujer viene con la edad y la experiencia. No cuentes milongas.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, te deseo buena suerte con tus veinteañeras siempre sanas, siempre buenas y nada malvadas.
Ahora si no te importa cíñete al tema del hilo.


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)

MAÑACAS cuarentonas MANDAN


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Abr 2022)

8cilindros dijo:


>



Pechos naturales.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

¿Le perdonaríais el poco pecho a estas chicas?


----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Le perdonaríais el poco pecho a estas chicas?




Que me las quitan de las manos, que me las quitan de las manos.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Que me las quitan de las manos, que me las quitan de las manos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020408



Póntelas tú en el culo que te hacen falta... y en el cráneo también para que no haga eco.


----------



## Arthur69 (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Le perdonaríais el poco pecho a estas chicas?



Por supuesto, y si son tan amigas que estarían las 3 dispuestas a compartirlo todo, todo, mejor.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (10 Abr 2022)

Siempre me han gustado planitas.

Con unas pequeñas tetitas de "jo, cómo me gustaría que fuesen más grandes para gustar a los chicos". Que les puedas quitar el complejo durante el instante en el que te ven la cara de lascivia mientras le palpas los melocotoncitos. Y luego intentas meterlos enteros en la boca. Entre su sorpresa, rubor y excitación del momento.

Ese placer de _connoiseur_, no está al alcance del hombre vulgar. El que mira tetas redondas y operadas de peluquera barata o de cajera del Día, es un hombre mediocre que no sabe deleitarse en presencia de lo prohibido.

Y luego en invierno, si persistes en la travesura y te adentras en otros terrenos, yo si lo encuentro peludo me vuelvo loco. Me posee el espíritu de Pazuzu y la furia del gorrino herido. Y de ahí no me separan hasta desatarle todas las pasiones almacenadas, una por una.


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Póntelas tú en el culo que te hacen falta... y en el cráneo también para que no haga eco.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Siempre me han gustado planitas.
> 
> Con unas pequeñas tetitas de "jo, cómo me gustaría que fuesen más grandes para gustar a los chicos". Que les puedas quitar el complejo durante el instante en el que te ven la cara de lascivia mientras le palpas los melocotoncitos. Y luego intentas meterlos enteros en la boca. Entre su sorpresa, rubor y excitación del momento.
> 
> ...



Siempre pienso que yo no he dado con el hombre correcto para mí, los elijo mal. Pero vamos que eres una rara avis, eso ya te lo digo yo.
Fíjate, éste al que me refiero en el hilo que parecía elegante y vamos putonotetónicas a go go.


----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Póntelas tú en el culo que te hacen falta... y en el cráneo también para que no haga eco.



Qué imbécil eres. ¿No das cuenta de que eres desagradable para los hombres por tu forma de tratarlos con independencia del volumen mamario que gastes?

Que te den por el culo, puta asquerosa.

Al ignore.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (10 Abr 2022)

8cilindros dijo:


>



Vaya puta mierda de gif, tío.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Por supuesto, te deseo buena suerte con tus veinteañeras siempre sanas, siempre buenas y nada malvadas.
> Ahora si no te importa cíñete al tema del hilo.



Al tema del hilo ya he respondido, pero te lo desarrollo sin problema.

Personalmente no soy de tetazas, y menos de tipas con aspecto de puta. Me daría mucho reparo que mi familia me viera con zorras con las cuales no pego ni con cola. Todas las parejas que he tenido han sido finas y elegantes, muy femeninas y en general, buena gente. Salvo una que, fíjate la "casualidad", era mayor que yo. Esa era una psicópata que lo escondió muy bien hasta pasado el año.

Eso no quita que el hombre sea un animal de naturaleza polígama. Puede que el hombre que ves interesante, vea como fetiche a zorras con aspecto de puta, tetazas y tatuajes, aunque a la hora de la verdad, ese perfil no lo quiera cerca ni de coña.

Cada ser humano tiene fetiches inconfesables, tú incluida. Y antes de juzgar a un hombre por ver que le regala likes a tías con ese aspecto, intenta conocerle más. Dudo que seas una mujer perfecta, un dechado de virtudes sin tacha alguna, porque, seamos un poco honestos con nosotros mismos, todos tenemos mucho por mejorar pero pocos tienen los huevazos como para dar ese paso. Es el ego el que le puede a muchos.

Resumiendo, que si lo único que has visto de él que te patina es eso, tampoco hay para tanto y deberías quizá, darte una oportunidad de conocerle más, ya que nadie es perfecto, tú tampoco.


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda de gif, tío.



Que cojones sabrás tu de HEMBRACAS, GILIPOLLAS


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pechos naturales.



Sí, los pechos de la dama en cuestión son naturales


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Al tema del hilo ya he respondido, pero te lo desarrollo sin problema.
> 
> Personalmente no soy de tetazas, y menos de tipas con aspecto de puta. Me daría mucho reparo que mi familia me viera con zorras con las cuales no pego ni con cola. Todas las parejas que he tenido han sido finas y elegantes, muy femeninas y en general, buena gente. Salvo una que, fíjate la "casualidad", era mayor que yo. Esa era una psicópata que lo escondió muy bien hasta pasado el año.
> 
> ...



Mira, lo que ves por aquí poco tiene que ver con mi persona real que soy imperfecta por supuestísimo y no se me ocurre ni siquiera pensar lo contrario, es más, como ya he dicho en alguna ocasión, si de algo he pecado en mi vida es de creerrme demasiado poco .
Respecto a este hombre no creo que patine, simplemente le gustan las mujeres así porque sólo da " me gusta" a este tipo de chicas.


----------



## 8cilindros (10 Abr 2022)

Ya te he jodido el hilo Alexia.

Alguno que tenía la intención de responder estará viéndose la últimas respuestas, habrá visto mis gifs y ahora, en vez de responder, estará haciéndose buenos pajotes a la salud del foro


----------



## Josemiguel3 (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Mira, lo que ves por aquí poco tiene que ver con mi persona real que soy imperfecta por supuestísimo y no se me ocurre ni siquiera pensar lo contrario, es más, como ya he dicho en alguna ocasión, si de algo he pecado en mi vida es de creerrme demasiado poco .
> Respecto a este hombre no creo que patine, simplemente le gustan las mujeres así porque sólo da " me gusta" a este tipo de chicas.



Hazte esta pregunta:

Si tú misma dices que quien eres en la vida real poco tiene que ver con quien eres aquí ¿qué te hace pensar que no sea EXACTAMENTE lo mismo con el hombre de quien hablas?

Una cosa es darle un like a una tetona en Instagram. Otro tema muy distinto es relacionarse con mujeres así en su vida real.

Dale un par de vueltas a lo dicho.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Hazte esta pregunta:
> 
> Si tú misma dices que quien eres en la vida real poco tiene que ver con quien eres aquí ¿qué te hace pensar que no sea EXACTAMENTE lo mismo con el hombre de quien hablas?
> 
> ...



Pero ¿ qué sentido tiene darle " me gusta" siempre a lo mismo si es algo que no quieres? no lo veo...


----------



## Josemiguel3 (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pero ¿ qué sentido tiene darle " me gusta" siempre a lo mismo si es algo que no quieres? no lo veo...



¿Qué sentido tiene ser una persona aquí y otra en la vida real? Las motivaciones son algo secundario. Quien eres y lo que haces en tu vida real es lo único importante.

Online la gente deja que su cabeza vuele, sobre todo en cuestión de fantasías de tipo sexual. Eso no significa que en su vida real sea así ni quiera algo así. Una cosa es la mente, otra lo que acabas haciendo y define quien eres en realidad. 

Te pongo un ejemplo personal real. Yo no le he sido infiel a mi pareja, pero veo a una mujer atractiva en la calle y mi mente automáticamente ha pensado "pedazo de tía". Una cosa es el cerebro racional y otra el animal.

No le voy a ser infiel ni voy a andar ligando con otras, mi cuadratura moral y mis valores me lo impiden, eso y el respeto que le tenga a mi pareja. Online los hombres solemos dar rienda suelta a esa mente, que forma parte del cerebro primario fantasioso. Pero algo radicalmente distinto es cuando pases al mundo real.

Dicho de forma sencilla, uno no puede evitar que los pájaros revoloteen sobre su cabeza, pero sí puede evitar que aniden en ella.

Espero se entienda la idea.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Abr 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene ser una persona aquí y otra en la vida real? Las motivaciones son algo secundario. Quien eres y lo que haces en tu vida real es lo único importante.
> 
> Online la gente deja que su cabeza vuele, sobre todo en cuestión de fantasías de tipo sexual. Eso no significa que en su vida real sea así ni quiera algo así. Una cosa es la mente, otra lo que acabas haciendo y define quien eres en realidad.
> 
> ...



Pues es triste que estando en pareja fantasees con otras, permíteme que te diga y a mí no me gustaría estar con un hombre que realmente sueña con mujeres totalmente distintas de lo que yo soy, yo quiero ser su realidad y su fantasía.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues es triste que estando en pareja fantasees con otras, permíteme que te diga y a mí no me gustaría estar con un hombre que realmente sueña con mujeres totalmente distintas de lo que yo soy, yo quiero ser su realidad y su fantasía.



Creo que quizá no me he expresado correctamente. Reconocer el atractivo en otros no es malo, reconocer la belleza ajena es importante pues negarla es mentirse a uno mismo.

Sólo de ese modo tienes una relación sana de verdad. Dejas claro que hay gente atractiva ahí fuera, pero al mismo tiempo tienes claro que guardarás fidelidad a la persona que tienes contigo a tu lado.

A partir de ahí, se pueden crear situaciones fantasiosas EN PAREJA, adoptar roles, etcétera, ¿por qué no?

Hay que separar fantasías en pareja (que son bien sanas y ayudan a la vida en pareja) y reconocer el atractivo de otras personas, sabiendo que no va a pasar nada con otras u otros por infinidad de motivos. Personalmente no tengo necesidad alguna de estar con otras mujeres porque la mía me llena, pero sería muy hipócrita si no reconociera que hay otras mujeres atractivas ahí fuera, e incluso a veces lo comentamos en pareja, "¡mira aquella tía!", ¿y sabes algo? Ella reconoce el atractivo en otras, nos reímos y no le damos vuelta alguna a la anécdota, ¿sabes por qué? Porque ella es consciente del valor que tiene, tiene autoestima y eso es clave.

Para llegar a este equilibrio hace falta mucha autoestima y honestidad a niveles de rebajar tu ego para lograr empatía mutua y humildad. Poquita gente he conocido que sea capaz de algo así. Yo tenía un problema serio con mi ego, y he logrado rebajarlo porque de lo contrario hubiera sido imposible tener una relación funcional y sana.

Ánimo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> No y mil veces no, una de mis amigas es la pobre bastante poco agraciada y si te dijera las caras de asco y los rechazos que ha sufrido en esta vida... cientos de miles.
> Por suerte jamás se rindió y está felizmente casada pero vamos daba como para que se hubiera deprimido y mucho.



Menuda loba, por que Vamos, para que la rechacen cientos de miles de veces se ha tenido que lanzar cientos de miles de veces. Es decir, esa no calibraba al que veía a ver si se lo follaba o no, iba y se lo decía.

Habia una fea en el trabajo que al final resultó que se folló a todos, es como que se imponen metas, ¿ah, no te gusto? pues verás si te follo o no te follo.

A todos menos a mi, que no sé si es porque me veía inalcanzable pero nunca me dijo nada.





PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Esto es natural y si son mías...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020189




No se ve nada. Haz el favor de ponerlas en sujetador o algo.




Josemiguel3 dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene ser una persona aquí y otra en la vida real? Las motivaciones son algo secundario. Quien eres y lo que haces en tu vida real es lo único importante.
> 
> Online la gente deja que su cabeza vuele, sobre todo en cuestión de fantasías de tipo sexual. Eso no significa que en su vida real sea así ni quiera algo así. Una cosa es la mente, otra lo que acabas haciendo y define quien eres en realidad.
> 
> ...



Deja de defender a ese parguela. Primer aviso.



-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues es triste que estando en pareja fantasees con otras, permíteme que te diga y a mí no me gustaría estar con un hombre que realmente sueña con mujeres totalmente distintas de lo que yo soy, yo quiero ser su realidad y su fantasía.



Ah, los mundos de yupi. Aterriza. No sé si todas las mujeres hacen eso, pero sí la inmensa mayoría de los hombres.

Lo primero que hace tu mente cuando aparece una es juzgar si se te la follabas o no. Feas incluidas.

No es mi culpa, mi cerebro se manda solo, ¿de qué sirve que yo le diga esto o aquello si le entra por una oreja y le sale por la otra?


----------



## Mr. Sandman (10 Abr 2022)

Un "me gusta" en Facebook no significa nada. Pregúntale directamente si sólo le gustan ese tipo de mujeres.


----------



## Manero empaque (10 Abr 2022)

A mí me gustan los pechos que caben en una de mis rudas manos y que están caídos hacia arriba.


----------



## El gostoso (10 Abr 2022)

A un hombre, si, a un niño, no.

Multipage por decir qu tiene coño


----------



## Chatarrero (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Te voy a contar un secreto, a los hombres nos gustan prácticamente todas las mujeres. No te agobies.


----------



## Kiral (10 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Da igual como sea su prototipo. Si vales la pena, da igual tener muchas tetas o no. Se puede uno enamorar de cualquiera tenga el físico que tenga.

Ademas, tienes un par de tetas bien puestas y en su sitio, no? Pos yastá. Si no le gustas, a la venta, que hay más tíos por ahí que perros descalzos.


----------



## pepinox (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> YA he dicho que tengo dieciséis y dos que viven en la terraza. No me hace falta comprar ninguno.
> ¿ Cuál es tu problem ? ¿ eres amerindio? LOL.



Amerindio lo será tu padre, que no lo debes ni conocer, guapa.

Y el problema eres tú, este hilo es la prueba.


----------



## spala (11 Abr 2022)

pásame tu foto por privado y te digo si tienes posiblidades aunque no tengas pintas de putón


----------



## no me creo nada (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Aquí te lo dejan claro:


----------



## manutartufo (11 Abr 2022)

no me creo nada dijo:


> Aquí te lo dejan claro:



Joder vaya ubres.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (11 Abr 2022)

Ahora mismo con que tenga apariencia humana ya me bastaría.


----------



## apelítico (11 Abr 2022)

No entiendo a los hombres que les gustan las tetas gigantes operadas, pero menos entiendo a las mujeres que se las ponen.



^^ Han borrado el post pero se puede ver el vídeo si haces click en el círculo naranja de la esquina.


----------



## El gostoso (11 Abr 2022)

Quitando el travelo de alexio 

Tetas como melones, nalgas como sandías.

De nada.q


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que lo certifique @Azog el Profanador
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020203
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020204




no enseñes la cara si no quieres
pero al menos sal sujetando con tus manos un cartel que ponga "PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL abril 2022"
porque de lo contrario esas dos fotos son tan tuyas como de paqui mi vecina del quinto


----------



## electricogrado (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



El que tenga esas fotos en su instagram, no significa que le tengan que gustar, si le gusta la fotografía a lo mejor ese perfil femenino le gusta para las fotos solamente.
Y aunque le guste eso, también le pueden gustar de otros tipos de físico.

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El gostoso (11 Abr 2022)

SENOS COMO MELONES
NALGAS COMO SANDIAS


----------



## 8cilindros (11 Abr 2022)

@-Alexia- échale un vistazo a mi hilo de las MAÑACAS:






NSFW - Las mañacas


Todo el mundo habla de los mañacos, pero yo me pregunto: ¿y qué hay de ese concepto pero su equivalente en el género femenino? Para mí una mañaca nunca podrá ser una shorteen pizpi cuerpoescombrer al igual que un rubito pizpi nunca podrá ser un mañaco. Para mí, ser mañaca implica tener sí o sí...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El gostoso (11 Abr 2022)

8cilindros dijo:


> @-Alexia- échale un vistazo a mi hilo de las MAÑACAS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## no me creo nada (11 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> SENOS COMO MELONES
> NALGAS COMO SANDIAS



Brutal. Así es.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## 8cilindros (11 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021224



Que buena está esa mujer


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no enseñes la cara si no quieres
> pero al menos sal sujetando con tus manos un cartel que ponga "PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL abril 2022"
> porque de lo contrario esas dos fotos son tan tuyas como de paqui mi vecina del quinto



Te pongo la del año pasado y verás que son las mismas tetas y mano.. A ver qué pegas pones...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Menuda loba, por que Vamos, para que la rechacen cientos de miles de veces se ha tenido que lanzar cientos de miles de veces. Es decir, esa no calibraba al que veía a ver si se lo follaba o no, iba y se lo decía.
> 
> Habia una fea en el trabajo que al final resultó que se folló a todos, es como que se imponen metas, ¿ah, no te gusto? pues verás si te follo o no te follo.
> 
> ...



Estás cegato comprate gafas


----------



## El gostoso (11 Abr 2022)

8cilindros dijo:


> Que buena está esa mujer



Esos jamones blancos, redondos y enormes me tienen obnubilado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Te pongo la del año pasado y verás que son las mismas tetas y mano.. A ver qué pegas pones...



espero


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues es exactamente lo que digo.. que *en realidad cuando no os ven a todos os gustan las mujeres tetonas con estética de prostituta, aunque deis otra imagen. *
> Gracias por confirmar.
> 
> Y por lo demás yo no soy el premio de consolación de nadie, si le gusta esa estética a por ella que a mí no se me ha perdido nada con él.



Una cosa es que te atraigan sexualmente, cosa que es inevitable con cierto tipo de físicos porque es algo biologico y creo que todos los hombres coincidimos en esto al 100%

Otra cosa es que te atraiga como persona para tener una relación. Son cosas distintas.


----------



## masia (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> espero



Imagina una foto con un esqueleto sentado en un silla frente al pc y con el texto:
Año 2.050, @Torrelodones tócame los.. esperando la foto-tetas del delincuente enfermo proario con el TEXTO de burbuja 2.022 para demostrar que no está sacada de quien sabe donde y "colársela" como hace con azog el pajeador......


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (11 Abr 2022)

Globos gigantes no, y menos si además son postizos, es muy vulgar. Pero generosas, naturales y firmes es el cielo en la tierra. Alexandra Daddario manda.


----------



## Mosca de bar (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Son todos unos cerdos!! Yo voy bastante tapada pero son grandes naturales, pues ahí los tengo con las miradas clavadas..



Porque cerdos ,a ver... tenemos implantado ese instinto yo mismo estoy con una mujer totalmente insoportable pero cuando le amaso las tetas..130 y se corre chillando como una becerra mientras le doy cabezazos a esas dos berzas empitonadas me refiero que el instinto es muy fuerte no podemos hacer nada so estúpida es automático

Yo mismo telas masticar hasta hacerte sangre, y si mueres antes que yo me las cocinaría al horno

Tú miras las caras de los mañacos que te gustan, o te llamas la atención el rescató disimulo es pura represión no tenga superioridad moral solamente que te coartas y reprimes

Repito es automático y biológico orgánico irremediable pánfila

Ay jijiji qué cerdos yo es que me voy tapando qué guarros jijiji


----------



## Mosca de bar (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Esto es natural y si son mías...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020189



Tengo ya la poya como el cohete de la NASA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Tengo ya la poya como el cohete de la NASA



Jjjaaajjjjaaaa


----------



## El gostoso (11 Abr 2022)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Tengo ya la poya como el cohete de la NASA



Es una muñeca de plástico, se ve por el color del cuello. Que cutre es el pajero


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> espero



Jjjaaajjjjaaaa que golfoooo! Toma anda!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Porque cerdos ,a ver... tenemos implantado ese instinto yo mismo estoy con una mujer totalmente insoportable pero cuando le amaso las tetas..130 y se corre chillando como una becerra mientras le doy cabezazos a esas dos berzas empitonadas me refiero que el instinto es muy fuerte no podemos hacer nada so estúpida es automático
> 
> Yo mismo telas masticar hasta hacerte sangre, y si mueres antes que yo me las cocinaría al horno
> 
> ...



Panfilia tu puta madre!! Yo no me reprimo de mirar a un tío que me gusta, pero lo vuestros ya es enfermizoooo!!! Sólo pensais en tetas y follar... Fijo que eres un orco!! Te reto ponme foto cara va!!


----------



## Mosca de bar (11 Abr 2022)

Fliparías no es una broma si te digo que me llaman George Clooney de coña pero buenas tetudas se me acercan yo las miro sin recato


----------



## geflow (11 Abr 2022)

A los hombres por regla general nos gustan las tetas grandes no operadas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Fliparías no es una broma si te digo que me llaman George Clooney de coña pero buenas tetudas se me acercan yo las miro sin recato



No hay huevos orco bocas!!!


----------



## Mosca de bar (11 Abr 2022)

cuando pongas tu tu jepeto,el cipote no problem


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> cuando pongas tu tu jepeto,el cipote no problem



Mi jepeto ya lo puse, lo dicho no tienes huevos. Y cuando te diríjase a mi citame, perro pvvvtoooo!


----------



## Mosca de bar (11 Abr 2022)

melafoca, tiene buenos pulmones, yo me lo creo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jjjaaajjjjaaaa que golfoooo! Toma anda!



que tome que? si no has puesto nada.
o pones una foto tuya de cuello para abajo donde se vean tus manos sujetando un cartel que ponga "PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL abril 2022"
o eres otra maricona haciendose pasar por mujer
y por supuesto no pondras la foto que te digo lo cual demuestra evidente ya que eres otro homosexual vomitivo haciendose pasar por mujer


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> que tome que? si no has puesto nada.
> o pones una foto tuya de cuello para abajo donde se vean tus manos sujetando un cartel que ponga "PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL abril 2022"
> o eres otra maricona haciendose pasar por mujer
> y por supuesto no pondras la foto que te digo lo cual demuestra evidente ya que eres otro homosexual vomitivo haciendose pasar por mujer



Gilipollas te has tirado 2 horas sin responder ya las quité o no ves que mi texto sale editado de quitar las fotos? Voy a poner a tu puta madre empalada, bastardo maricón folla travolos!! Que se te huele la desesperación en tus multicuentas..


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Gilipollas te has tirado 2 horas sin responder ya las quité o no ves que mi texto sale editado de quitar las fotos?



suponiendo que sea verdad que las pusiste
claro : ahora no puedes volverlas a poner
se gastaron no?
tira para tu habitacion maricona homosexual!!!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> suponiendo que sea verdad que las pusiste
> claro : ahora no puedes volverlas a poner
> se gastaron no?
> tira para tu habitacion maricona homosexual!!!!



Yo las pongo sin problemas pero tu eres un Marica folla travolos, eres suicidius el gosfofo Masio culo escocío y miles de cuentas más puto proxeneta pon tu cara su tienes cojones que ya se sabe que no tienes, va subnormal y con nick y fecha en el papelito actual . Si no lo haces eres efectivamente ese subser...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Yo las pongo sin problemas pero tu eres un Marica folla travolos, eres suicidius el gosfofo Masio culo escocío y miles de cuentas más puto proxeneta pon tu cara su tienes cojones que ya se sabe que no tienes, va subnormal y con nick y fecha en el papelito actual . Si no lo haces eres efectivamente ese subser...



vamos que no las pones
maricona homosexual!!!! a tu habitacion de perdedor!!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> vamos que no las pones
> maricona homosexual!!!! a tu habitacion de perdedor!!!



Vamos que eres este pederasta perdedor, de sabía.. a llorar hijo de puta!!


----------



## masia (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> suponiendo que sea verdad que las pusiste
> claro : ahora no puedes volverlas a poner
> se gastaron no?
> tira para tu habitacion maricona homosexual!!!!



Bienvenido al "club de los multis" pasa y ponte cómodo que hay sitio de sobras.
Antes de que lo ignores como es habitual, puedes preguntarle como se consigue ese ratio de 43.000/ 15.000 mens/repus.
No cuela eso de que es una cuenta regalada,


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Vamos que eres este pederasta a llorar hijo de puta!!



ademas de ser una maricona homosexual
encima pones 3 capturas de pantalla de comentarios en el foro
bravo!!  ya has demostrado que no eres una maricona homosexual detras de un teclado haciendose pasar por mujer


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ademas de ser una maricona homosexual
> encima pones 3 capturas de pantalla de comentarios en el foro
> bravo!!  ya has demostrado que no eres una maricona homosexual detras de un teclado haciendose pasar por mujer



Hijo de puta viola niños proxeneta ni mirar bien sabes puto Calvo cegato. Has demostrado una vez más ser el pederasta multicuentas llorona del Foro.. Gracias por evidenciar la mierda que eres!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Hijo de puta viola niños proxeneta ni mirar bien sabes puto Calvo cegato



te pones nerviosa maricona homosexual???


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> A este tipo de mujeres me refiero.
> Con tetas como cabezas y tatuajes @Torrelodones tócame los.. sólo que con pechos operados en su mayoría.



y por qué no te pones tetas tú? igual así le gsutas mas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> melafoca, tiene buenos pulmones, yo me lo creo



Uiii le acabas de hacer pupa al pederasta multicuentas llorona del Foro..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te pones nerviosa maricona homosexual???



Yo para nada , no cómo tú violador de niños... El hemoalllll que se te caen los garbanzos..


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Yo para nada , no cómo tú violador de niños... El hemoalllll que se te caen los garbanzos..



no pones la foto ---> eres maricona homosexual enrabietada


----------



## -Alexia- (11 Abr 2022)

EstoyHechoUnTrapo dijo:


> y por qué no te pones tetas tú? igual así le gsutas mas



Jamás cambiaría mi cuerpo y mucho menos le introduciría dos trozos de plástico para gustarle a alguien, eso sí que es una falta de autoestima nivel Dios.


----------



## -Alexia- (11 Abr 2022)

geflow dijo:


> A los hombres por regla general nos gustan las tetas grandes no operadas.



Me queda claro, pero hay hombres a los que les gustarán la con mujeres de pecho más pequeño y no les supondrá un sine que non ni un " me he tenido que conformar".


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Jamás cambiaría mi cuerpo y mucho menos le introduciría dos trozos de plástico para gustarle a alguien, eso sí que es una falta de autoestima nivel Dios.



pues entonces seguirás igual de plana pero con más gatos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Te jode que ponga tus multicuentas hijo de puta viola niños? Chapero injusto retrasado mental y anal @CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L


----------



## CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Yo para nada , no cómo tú violador de niños... El hemoalllll que se te caen los garbanzos..



EL HEMOAAAAAAL, EL HEMOAAAAAAAL....

AYER MAS DE 70 MENSAJES, HOY NO SON NI LAS 4 Y YA LLEVAS MAS DE 30

VAYA PeRRO VAGABUNDO.....TODO EL DIA, TODOS LOS DIAS LLORANDO...NI EMPLEO, NI FAMILIA, NI INTERESES....LA NADA, EL ABISMO

MAS DE 100 MENSAJES EN MENOS DE 24 HORAS, SOLO AQUI, ESTA EN AL MENOS OTROS 2 FOROS, PERO SE CREE QUE OFENDE

EL HEMOAAAAAAAL, PERRRRRRRRO MUERTO!!!!!


----------



## -Alexia- (11 Abr 2022)

EstoyHechoUnTrapo dijo:


> pues entonces seguirás igual de plana pero con más gatos



Pues así seguiré pero tengo claro que mi cuerpo no lo cambio.


----------



## geflow (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Me queda claro, pero hay hombres a los que les gustarán la con mujeres de pecho más pequeño y no les supondrá un sine que non ni un " me he tenido que conformar".



Hombre, igual que hay tias que no les importa estar con un hombre con una polla normal o pequeña si les compensa el resto de la persona. 

Sobre gustos y amores, no hay nada escrito.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Te jode que ponga tus multicuentas hijo de puta viola niños? Chapero injusto retrasado mental y anal @CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021477
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021478
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021479
> ...




maricona homosexual : en tu linea : poniendo fotos de mariconas con rabo como tu


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (11 Abr 2022)

A mi me gustan saggys, algo colgantes. 

Bueno y firmes también, no discrimino.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L dijo:


> EL HEMOAAAAAAL, EL HEMOAAAAAAAL....
> 
> AYER MAS DE 70 MENSAJES, HOY NO SON NI LAS 4 Y YA LLEVAS MAS DE 30
> 
> ...



Tu llevas más de 200 solo hoy con tus multicuentas hijo de puta viola niños que feo eres!


----------



## masia (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ademas de ser una maricona homosexual
> encima pones 3 capturas de pantalla de comentarios en el foro
> bravo!!  ya has demostrado que no eres una maricona homosexual detras de un teclado haciendose pasar por mujer



Es tan leproso neuronal, que siempre pone los mismos "pegotes de Mortadelo", que nadie hace caso, 
43.000/15.000 y no hay más que hablar.


----------



## Ataraxia_22 (11 Abr 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pues si te parece nos van a gustar sin tetas..
> 
> Vaya cosas tenéis las mujeres sin tetas...
> 
> ...



Creo que la queja no es que le gusten con tetas, sino que les guste el plástico, lo que denotaría bajo CI según la conforera


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> maricona homosexual : en tu linea : poniendo fotos de mariconas con rabo como tu



Reconoces entonces que el de la fotos es homosexual maricón pederasta y bastardo, te das cuenta la escòria que eres. Felicidades has conseguido reconocerte! Hijo de puta viola niños!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues así seguiré pero tengo claro que mi cuerpo no lo cambio.




despues de leer varios de tus comentarios
tienes que ser una insegura o con complejo
porque abrir un hilo y mantenerlo
con ya mas de 25 paginas
para total decir que tienes las tetas medianas y podrias ser rechazada por un hombre que te ha gustado
porque has visto que le gustan las mujeres con tetas grandes

puedes ir cerrando el hilo
no vas a sacar nada mas en claro ni de provecho para ti
y de seguir manteniendo el hijo no te preocupes : ya esta la maricona homosexual PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL haciendose pasar por mujer


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Reconoces entonces que el de la fotos es homosexual maricón pederasta y bastardo, te das cuenta la escòria que eres. Felicidades has conseguido reconocerte! Hijo de puta viola niños!!



eres el clasico maricona homosexual enrabietado haciendose pasar por mujer
y cuando te pillan te pones mas enrabietado


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Me queda claro, pero hay hombres a los que les gustarán la con mujeres de pecho más pequeño y no les supondrá un sine que non ni un " me he tenido que conformar".



Olvidate de ese paguelas es un putero sin vida, que le gustan las chonis y por ende las drogas los vicios y es un inculto de tres pares, cómo la mayoría, lo mejor es mandarlos a todos a la mierda!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> despues de leer varios de tus comentarios
> tienes que ser una insegura o con complejo
> porque abrir un hilo y mantenerlo
> con ya mas de 25 paginas
> ...



Que le digas eso al conforera siendo tú un proxeneta viola niños maricón folla travolos tiene bemoles, los que a ti te faltan bastardo!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que le digas eso al conforera siendo tú un proxeneta viola niños maricón folla travolos tiene bemoles, los que a ti te faltan bastardo!!




eres el clasico maricona homosexual enrabietado


----------



## -Alexia- (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> despues de leer varios de tus comentarios
> tienes que ser una insegura o con complejo
> porque abrir un hilo y mantenerlo
> con ya mas de 25 paginas
> ...



Pero qué narices


Pero qué dices , tengo el pecho pequeño de toda la vida del señor, lo digo a las claras y sin ambages.
Si no te gusta este hilo pues no sé qué haces aquí.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> eres el clasico maricona homosexual enrabietado



No proyectessss hijo de puta multicuentas... Mira mira todo lo que hay de ti.. Jjoooojjjjjoooo


----------



## masia (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> eres el clasico maricona homosexual enrabietado



Y analfabeto que no sabe ni escribir, con una ortografía que da asco y va presumiendo de tener estudios el delincuente ese.
Si es que........................................


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pero qué narices
> 
> 
> Pero qué dices , tengo el pecho pequeño de toda la vida del señor, lo digo a las claras y sin ambages.
> Si no te gusta este hilo pues no sé qué haces aquí.



Acosarte y Secuestrarte el hilo, cómo hace por todo el Foro, es un misógino travolo, proxeneta viola niños que odia a las mujeres..


----------



## Stag Party (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tetona no soy pero en su sitio y perfectas están...



Manda foto que burbuja de su veredicto. 

No a todos los hombres les gustan las tías tetonas. A algunos nos gustan las shemalotas, que tengan pene.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pero qué narices
> 
> 
> Pero qué dices , tengo el pecho pequeño de toda la vida del señor, lo digo a las claras y sin ambages.
> Si no te gusta este hilo pues no sé qué haces aquí.



pues eso:

ver que eres una acomplejada insegura
que no vas a sacar nada de provecho para ti

o esperas sentirte mejor porque haya alguno por aqui que te responda que su gusto principal son las mujeres con pechos pequeños?

deja ya de marear con el tema
o le dices a ese hombre que te atraia lo que quieres
o no se lo dices y fin

pero termina ya ,
porque ahora soy yo el que te pregunto : que haces aqui en este hilo? que pretendes?

y deja de estar acomplejada insegura porque salvo que seas 100% plana no tienes motivo para ello


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Abr 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> ¿Esto es mucho o poco?



Toda la que les haga sombra es porque es puta. 
Me lo ha dicho una mujer que no lo es. 


Asco-pena de vida


----------



## CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L (11 Abr 2022)

Fijaos en las cosas que se inventa el engendro este, solo para provocar. Una cosa es decir SOY UNA TIA SOY UNA TIA CON EL COÑO MUY GRANDEEEE, porque no sabes que no hace gracia, Y otra empezar a decir que tienes 6 niños en el cementerio, como para quedar por encima de alguien porque te da rabia como te han pillado.

Bórralo anda, borralo, que parece que en vez de sangre tengas mierda en las venas.



PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> MIS HIJOS están en el cementerio cagándose en tus muertos, sigue llorando pederasta , que no tienes ni vida ni familia gracias a dios! yo tengo descendencia y me quieren,  tú que tienes ? nada ni nadie no eres nada para nadie! vete a llorar y echar bilis otro día más, te conocen en todos los foros y redes, cómo djtheo el viola niños enfermo mental, a joderse te toca ! pon el culoooooo y el hemoal !





PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Tu llevas más de 200 solo hoy con tus multicuentas hijo de puta viola niños que feo eres!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021491
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021492
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021495
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021499



¿Alguien te ha pedido que borres esas capturas?
SI ó NO? *NO*

¿En este foro alguien conoce a estas personas?
SÍ ó No? *NO
*
¿Tu una vez pusiste una foto de un ojo, diciendo que eras tu, y otro forero te pilló, que era de una foto de una modelo de lenceria? @Policía Pérez 
SÍ ó NO? *SÍ*

¿Alardeas de tener 6 hijos, varias carreras y multitud de amantes?
SÍ o NO?* Sí*

¿Estás en una media de cerca de 100 mensajes diarios, lo cual indica que eres un pvto troll sin credibilidad?
SÍ ó NO? *SÍ*

¿Podemos creernos una sola palabra que sale de esa cloaca humeante y apestosa que tienes por boca?
Sí o No? *NO

*
No hay mas preguntas para "la" acusad"a".


----------



## masia (11 Abr 2022)

CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L dijo:


> Fijaos en las cosas que se inventa el engendro este, solo para provocar. Una cosa es decir SOY UNA TIA SOY UNA TIA CON EL COÑO MUY GRANDEEEE, porque no sabes que no hace gracia, Y otra empezar a decir que tienes 6 niños en el cementerio, como para quedar por encima de alguien porque te da rabia como te han pillado.
> 
> Bórralo anda, borralo, que parece que en vez de sangre tengas mierda en las venas.
> 
> ...



Tienes una gramática y ortografía acorde al nivel que presumes???
SÍ o NO? NO
Ejemplos:
BEJAR, HABRIR, COMBIENE, TODABIA, BOTAR ( en las urnas)
Presumes de catalán y no tienes puta idea de como se escribe???
SÍ o NO? SI
Escribes en mayúsculas, sobretodo insultos, para hacerte destacar y dejar patente tu complejo de inferioridad??
SÍ o NO? SI

Tienes más de 43.000 mensajes y poco más de 15.000 reputaciones en señal de lo mucho que te "quieren" y te hacen mucho caso y te citan y NADIE TE IGNORA???
SÍ o NO? SÍ


----------



## 8cilindros (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L dijo:


> Fijaos en las cosas que se inventa el engendro este, solo para provocar. Una cosa es decir SOY UNA TIA SOY UNA TIA CON EL COÑO MUY GRANDEEEE, porque no sabes que no hace gracia, Y otra empezar a decir que tienes 6 niños en el cementerio, como para quedar por encima de alguien porque te da rabia como te han pillado.
> 
> Bórralo anda, borralo, que parece que en vez de sangre tengas mierda en las venas.
> 
> ...



Disfrutaaaaaaaa eh espera espera que esto no te va a gustar... Revientaaaaaaaa. De un Forero...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (11 Abr 2022)

pon fotos para poder opinar (tuyas claro), sin ánimo de lucro


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

De quien creeis que es esta polla erecta con ganas de entrar en mi? @121 @Azog el Profanador


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Un Forero perro puto mio con ganas de comerme y ser mi esclavo... Uuuummmm . Dime te gustaría ser tú? @121


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Un Forero perro puto mio con ganas de comerme y ser mi esclavo... Uuuummmm . Dime te gustaría ser tú? @121



Yo necesito un desahogo , últimamente me cuesta mucho desahogarme y hay veces que no soy capaz de terminar. Necesito fotos nuevas , @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , y sobre todo pasar de nivel. Los escotes , la lencería , las piernas y todo eso están muy bien , pero quiero verte los pezones. Necesito algo que me ha haga sentir mi heterosexualidad con fuerza , quiero sentirme vivo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo necesito un desahogo , últimamente me cuesta mucho desahogarme y hay veces que no soy capaz de terminar. Necesito fotos nuevas , @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , y sobre todo pasar de nivel. Los escotes , la lencería , las piernas y todo eso están muy bien , pero quiero verte los pezones. Necesito algo que me ha haga sentir mi heterosexualidad con fuerza , quiero sentirme vivo.



Tu quieres ser también mi perro puto? Dime porque creo que 121 si.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Venga para mis 2 perros putos... Leed leed..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Abr 2022)

Chupaaaaaaa hijo de putaaaaaaa @Symbolic @Sucellus @masia @CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L @El tuerto Bowman @HARLEY66 @Gayolo II @El gostoso @Torrelodones tócame los..


----------



## 8cilindros (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Tu quieres ser también mi perro puto? Dime porque creo que 121 si.



No tienes ovarios para enseñarme las tetas por cam. Te las he visto tapadas con las manos pero quiero ver más. Total , si ahora las playas se van a llenar de chicas haciendo topless , solo son unas tetas. ¿Tú haces topless en la playa @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ? , dime dónde y este Verano me apunto.


----------



## Orífero (11 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que muy pocas mujeres vayan a dar explicaciones de si les gusta el tío estilo yonqui o gañán. O el estilo Christian Grey. Y que les daría igual si a los hombres nos decepciona que les guste eso.


----------



## corolaria (11 Abr 2022)

A los hombres nos gustan las tetas y a las mujeres las pollas. Eso es así te pongas como te pongas.

De la proporción, hay de todo y para todo. Como siempre ha sido y será,


----------



## 8cilindros (11 Abr 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> A los hombres nos gustan las tetas y a las mujeres las pollas. Eso es así te pongas como te pongas.
> 
> De la proporción, hay de todo y para todo. Como siempre ha sido y será,


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> *No tienes ovarios para enseñarme las tetas por cam. *Te las he visto tapadas con las manos pero quiero ver más. Total , si ahora las playas se van a llenar de chicas haciendo topless , solo son unas tetas. ¿Tú haces topless en la playa @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ? , dime dónde y este Verano me apunto.




no
si es que no tiene ni tetas ni ovarios
es una maricona homosexual con rabo haciendose pasar por mujer
pero bueno... tu mismo...


----------



## 8cilindros (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Furillo (11 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Primer error, tener Instagram o cosas parecidas.


----------



## MIP (11 Abr 2022)

¿Es pecado ambicionar?

Eso si, todo natural por favor.


----------



## El gostoso (11 Abr 2022)

8cilindros dijo:


>



Que buena esta la puta, y que pieses más ricos hasta.


----------



## Policía Pérez (11 Abr 2022)

CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L dijo:


> ¿Tu una vez pusiste una foto de un ojo, diciendo que eras tu, y otro forero te pilló, que era de una foto de una modelo de lenceria? @Policía Pérez
> SÍ ó NO? *SÍ*



Asi es


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (11 Abr 2022)

Inteligente e Instagram no casan. Invéntate otra.


----------



## masia (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no
> si es que no tiene ni tetas ni ovarios
> es una maricona homosexual con rabo haciendose pasar por mujer
> pero bueno... tu mismo...



Los asesinos en serie que están en el corredor de la muerte, reciben mucha correspondencia por parte de mujeres "muy enamoradas" y que logicamente no están bien de la cabeza.
En un manicomio, siempre hay alguno muy loco que tiene a sus seguidores como si fuera el Mesías y creen en él.
Entonces, de que nos vamos a extrañar de la actitud de algunos foreros????


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Abr 2022)

@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , joder , otra noche que trascurre sin que te vea el tetamen. ¡A ver esos misiles!

Ángel de la Tierra 
Ángel de la Tierra
¿Quieres ser mía?

Mi amor querido
Te amo todo el tiempo
Solo soy un tonto
Un tonto enamorado de ti

Ángel de la Tierra
Ángel de la Tierra
Oh, uno que adoro
Te amaré siempre
Y cada vez más


----------



## Abrojo (12 Abr 2022)

8cilindros dijo:


>



lo malo de follar así es que no ves las tetas en movimiento, a no ser que seas un cuckold y se estén apretando a tu mujer

Mal


----------



## Desdemocratícese (12 Abr 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> A los hombres nos gustan las tetas y a las mujeres las pollas. Eso es así te pongas como te pongas.



No en la misma medida, para nada. Para la mujer eso es mucho menos importante que a la inversa.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (12 Abr 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Asi es
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021974



Montage encina del mio saca el hilo en cuestión y verás como se borró y el usuario dado de baja Kevin del 96 de Madrid.. Ya has acabado los estudios de informàtica que no sabes hacer un montage?


----------



## apelítico (12 Abr 2022)

¿Es un transtorno como la anorexia o que? ¿Ellas se ven mejor? ¿De verdad hay hombres que lo prefieran? Parece que sí porque hay subreddit.






r/bimbofetish


r/bimbofetish: This subreddit is dedicated to the worship of one of the most extreme forms of femininity, the *bimbo*. **NSFW**




www.reddit.com


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (12 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pues eso:
> 
> ver que eres una acomplejada insegura
> que no vas a sacar nada de provecho para ti
> ...



Joder con los troles revienta hilos, se ha vuelto esto un lodazal, la pregunta sería ¿qué haces tú en este hilo? porque llevas varios mensajes repitiendo lo mismo.

¿Qué es eso de que cierre el hilo? ¿ Desde cuando un forero puede cerrar un hilo? que además un hilo es como un hijo, no se abandona. Si no te gusta vete tú.

Mi moza las tiene pequeñas, cuando ha dicho de ponerse le he dicho que ni de coña, me ve viendo unas perolas gordas y sale con el tema, pero que no. Ahora que estamos ya viejos pues se le caen menos, que he visto tetas gordas de vieja y son asquerosas literalmente.

Las tetas gordas sirven para una cubana, pero vamos que, las cubanas son cosa del porno, yo prefiero un coño, o incluso una paja antes que una cubana.

En mi opinión cuanto más grandes le gustan los culos y las tetas a alguien, más gañan es.

En Africa y latinoamérica gustan más grandes que en Europa, eso es un hecho.


----------



## -Alexia- (12 Abr 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Primer error, tener Instagram o cosas parecidas.



Contestado ya, instagram puede tener muchos usos que no son el lucimiento personal.


----------



## El concienciao (12 Abr 2022)

El primer error es "idealizar" a un tío con Instagram.

Aunque tú también tienes Instagram, así que o zorreas o stalkeas (y lo has dejado claro).

Las personas que valen la pena no pierden un minuto ni exhibiéndose ni chafardeando. Como mucho tienen Whatsapp (y Line para quedar con las infieles).


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Montage encina del mio saca el hilo en cuestión y verás como se borró y el usuario dado de baja Kevin del 96 de Madrid.. Ya has acabado los estudios de informàtica que no sabes hacer un montage?



Si no me haces casito , me voy a tener que suicidar


----------



## -Alexia- (12 Abr 2022)

El concienciao dijo:


> El primer error es "idealizar" a un tío con Instagram.
> 
> Aunque tú también tienes Instagram, así que o zorreas o stalkeas (y lo has dejado claro).
> 
> Las personas que valen la pena no pierden un minuto ni exhibiéndose ni chafardeando. Como mucho tienen Whatsapp (y Line para quedar con las infieles).



Claro claro porque si tú supieras que la chica que te gusta tiene instagram no entrarías a mirar ( y este instagram es de fotos artísticas).
No me creo absolutamente nada.


----------



## El concienciao (12 Abr 2022)

"._..la chica que te gusta..._ " ¿Qué edad mental tenemos? ¿13 años? Aunque la verdad, la mayoría de cuarentonas y cincuentonas de mi trabajo los tienen...

Si hay interés mutuo y me entero que tiene Instagram... Pues así la trataré. Como una petarda más. Desde luego, nada serio se puede tener con una chafardera o exhibicionista.


----------



## -Alexia- (12 Abr 2022)

El concienciao dijo:


> "._..la chica que te gusta..._ " ¿Qué edad mental tenemos? ¿13 años? Aunque la verdad, la mayoría de cuarentonas y cincuentonas de mi trabajo los tienen...
> 
> Si hay interés mutuo y me entero que tiene Instagram... Pues así la trataré. Como una petarda más. Desde luego, nada serio se puede tener con una chafardera o exhibicionista.



No sé que edad tienes tú, a lo mejor tienes diecisiete digo chica como podría decir mujer.
Por lo demás pues hale ya tienes un filtro más para decir no a una mujer.
Si tiene instagram patada y a la cuneta. 
Todo arreglado.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (12 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Si no me haces casito , me voy a tener que suicidar



Jajajajjaja que te pasaaaa


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (12 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Ya le gustaría a ustec estar conmigo , ya. Y ¿ vieja? se iba ustec a quedar tontorrón.



Lo de vieja lo decía por mi mujer. Viejos es un decir, que ya no somos jóvenes, vaya.


----------



## Mosca de bar (12 Abr 2022)

Ir cerrando el hilo, que huele a nabo virgen y fanta de limón


----------



## -Alexia- (12 Abr 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Lo de vieja lo decía por mi mujer. Viejos es un decir, que ya no somos jóvenes, vaya.



Vale creía que estabas bromeando y diciendo que tu moza era yo. Comprendido.


----------



## rondo (12 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Que mala es la envidia


----------



## rondo (12 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Y tú qué ofreces? Tetas caídas y arrugadas?



Ya pueden cerrar el hilo


----------



## OvEr0n (12 Abr 2022)

Monguerberzen mandan!!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Asi es
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021974




hombre... que el tal @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL es un homosexual maricona haciendose pasar por mujer es algo ya claro
no creo que haya alguno aun que lo dude


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ...
> 
> *En mi opinión cuanto más grandes le gustan los culos y las tetas a alguien, más gañan es.*
> 
> En Africa y latinoamérica gustan más grandes que en Europa, eso es un hecho.



y no te das cuenta que el gañan de campeonato eres tu


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (12 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> hombre... que el tal @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL es un homosexual maricona haciendose pasar por mujer es algo ya claro
> no creo que haya alguno aun que lo dude



No pero tu eres un maricón pederasta, folla travolos, judio sionista yihadista y proxeneta adopta negras... Eso se sabe de sobra. Sólo hay que ir a tus redes sociales y comprobarlo hijo de puta ragonro66


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No pero tu eres un maricón pederasta, folla travolos, judio sionista yihadista y proxeneta adopta negras... Eso se sabe de sobra. Sólo hay que ir a tus redes sociales y comprobarlo hijo de puta ragonro66



homosexual maricona enrabietado haciendose pasar por mujer
intenta ocultarlo chillando mas maricona


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (12 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> homosexual maricona enrabietado haciendose pasar por mujer
> intenta ocultarlo chillando mas maricona



Niega esto bastardo! Este eres tú!


----------



## 8cilindros (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## 8cilindros (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## 8cilindros (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## 8cilindros (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## 8cilindros (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## 8cilindros (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manoliko (12 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



Si, pero somos pobres y feos.

A ver... a mi me molan las tetas bien puestas. Prefiero unas tetas pequeñas bonitas a unas grandes y feas. Lo que no me gustan nada son las tetas flácidas, tampoco las de silicona.


----------



## 8cilindros (12 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Si, pero somos pobres y feos.
> 
> A ver... a mi me molan las tetas bien puestas. Prefiero unas tetas bonitas a unas grandes y feas. Lo que no me gustan nada son las tetas flácidas, tampoco las de silicona.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Niega esto bastardo! Este eres tú!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022874
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022875
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022877
> ...




pero homosexual maricona enrabietada
que coño pones?


----------



## masia (12 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pero homosexual maricona enrabietada
> que coño pones?



Los mismos "pegotes Mortadelo" de siempre y no da para más.
Has visto los "cientos y cientos" de zanx y citas que se lleva, cada vez que pone esa mierda de siempre????
Pero claro, como yonky enfermo que es, no se da ni cuenta.
Si vamos a un manicomio y vemos a un tarado chillando, pues pasando que es gerundio.


----------



## 8cilindros (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Killuminatis (12 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



No, algunos no tenemos Instagram.
Pero lo de las tetas como calabazas y pinta de putas, por supuesto.
Y a veces sólo con una de ellas, con tetas como calabazas o pinta de putas, no hacen falta las 2 a la vez.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (13 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y no te das cuenta que el gañan de campeonato eres tu



¿Rebota rebota y en tu culo explota? Gran argumento.


----------



## barullo (13 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tetona no soy pero en su sitio y perfectas están...



Eso hay que verlo, bizcochito


----------



## Qwertux (13 Abr 2022)

32 páginas de cretinos que evidentemente jamás han tocado una teta, explicando qué tetas gustan. Mañana en sus pantallas: cien enfermos mentales debaten a qué saben los gamusinos, en el intermedio Stevie Wonder opinará sobre Picasso.

Bueno, es lo que querían las dos gordas. Los tarados del ático entran ahí sólo a engañarse y tenía que existir lo equivalente para gordas menopáusicas.


----------



## -Alexia- (13 Abr 2022)

Qwertux dijo:


> 32 páginas de cretinos que evidentemente jamás han tocado una teta, explicando qué tetas gustan. Mañana en sus pantallas: cien enfermos mentales debaten a qué saben los gamusinos, en el intermedio Stevie Wonder opinará sobre Picasso.
> 
> Bueno, es lo que querían las dos gordas. Los tarados del ático entran ahí sólo a engañarse y tenía que existir lo equivalente para gordas menopáusicas.



¿Y qué tipo de masoquismo te hace entrar en un hilo que no te gusta?


----------



## 8cilindros (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tronio (13 Abr 2022)

Miiau


----------



## Espeluznao (13 Abr 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A algunos nos gustan con tetas pequeñas como éstas:



Además se nota que escribe mejor que Paco Umbral.

Antes en la TV, hace décadas, hasta las "reinas del zorreo" tipo putillas florero de T5 podían mantener una conversación coherente con un político o un escritor... se ve que la EGB valía entonces para algo.. la situación actual ya la conocemos todos jaja


----------



## Gayolo II (13 Abr 2022)

Cerdoñy agut=troll con obesidad grado 2


----------



## Espeluznao (13 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



A mí no me gustan ese tipo de mujeres, ni el culo de la Kardashian tampoco, ni la Kardashian en sí misma...


----------



## manutartufo (13 Abr 2022)

Al tio que no le gusten unas buenas tetas bien puestas, solo le deseo una cosa, que le follen bien el culo que es lo que le gusta.


----------



## -Alexia- (13 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Al tio que no le gusten unas buenas tetas bien puestas, solo le deseo una cosa, que le follen bien el culo que es lo que le gusta.



¿Te has puesto pecho y eres trans? porque si no, no entiendo por qué te molestan los gustos de otros.


----------



## manutartufo (13 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Te has puesto pecho y eres trans? porque si no, no entiendo por qué te molestan los gustos de otros.



No me molestan los gustos de los demás como si les gusta follar cabras, digo que a un tío le gustan las tías con buenas peras, es mi opinión.


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> No me molestan los gustos de los demás como si les gusta follar cabras, digo que a un tío le gustan las tías con buenas peras, es mi opinión.



Vamos que eres trans y te has puesto pecho y por ende quieres que se fijen en tus bolas postizas.


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



a mí no me va eso en absoluto, ni el exhibicionismo evidente. En cuanto al físico, a mí me gusta la mujer delgada, con no demasiado pecho, facciones agradables y sin tatuajes.


----------



## max power (14 Abr 2022)

Esto es lo que yo considero el prototipo de mujer guapa. Hablamos solo del físico.

Diane Lane ( en sus años buenos )


----------



## max power (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Me queda claro, pero hay hombres a los que les gustarán la con mujeres de pecho más pequeño y no les supondrá un sine que non ni un " me he tenido que conformar".



La practica totalidad.

No creo que nadie globalmente atractivo a ojos del otro sea rechazado por un solo atributo fisico. A menos que este fuere deformante o incapacitante de manera significativa.


----------



## Escombridos (14 Abr 2022)

Nos gusta mirar fotos de tías buenas, es como mirar la belleza de la naturaleza, que se nos ponga morcillona. Luego para la vida real queremos una mujer de andar por casa.


----------



## manutartufo (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Vamos que eres trans y te has puesto pecho y por ende quieres que se fijen en tus bolas postizas.



Eres tonta no? A ver si ahora va a resultar que a un tío que le gusta una mujer con buen pecho es transexual. Me da a mí que tienes más complejos que la ostia amargada. Debes ser más fea que un Ñu.


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Eres tonta no? A ver si ahora va a resultar que a un tío que le gusta una mujer con buen pecho es transexual. Me da a mí que tienes más complejos que la ostia amargada. Debes ser más fea que un Ñu.



Un hombre que tiene en cuenta los gustos en físicos de otros hombres... no sé creo que muy heterosexual no es.


----------



## manutartufo (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Un hombre que tiene en cuenta los gustos en físicos de otros hombres... no sé creo que muy heterosexual no es.



Confirmado,eres tonta el culo .
Y una mujer que tiene en cuenta los gustos de los hombres? Que es? Vete a leer hilos de mujeres .
Los hombres de toda la vida ya sean 1 foro o sea la barra de un bar hablamos de tías de culos y tetas .


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Confirmado,eres tonta el culo .
> Y una mujer que tiene en cuenta los gustos de los hombres? Que es? Vete a leer hilos de mujeres .
> Los hombres de toda la vida ya sean 1 foro o sea la barra de un bar hablamos de tías de culos y tetas .



Decirle a otros lo que les tiene que gustar y fijarse en sus gustos... repito, muy hetero, pues va a ser que no.


----------



## Disolucion (14 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> a mí no me va eso en absoluto, ni el exhibicionismo evidente. En cuanto al físico, a mí me gusta la mujer delgada, con no demasiado pecho, facciones agradables y sin tatuajes.





+1
Que cachondo, a ti te gusta la misma que a mi.


----------



## Escombridos (14 Abr 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> +1
> Que cachondo, a ti te gusta la misma que a mi.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024679



No jodas, tiene menos curvas que un tablón del 15, se pone en pompa y solo ves ojal, le pones un pito y ya es hombre, no hace falta más. Pero bueno, sobre gustos colores.


----------



## Anka Motz (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



TETA QUE MANO NO CUBRE.
NO ES TETA, SINO UBRE!!!!!!

Dicho queda.


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> No jodas, tiene menos curvas que un tablón del 15, se pone en pompa y solo ves ojal, *le pones un pito y ya es hombre,* no hace falta más. Pero bueno, sobre gustos colores.



 Cuando existen mujeres de varios tipos (lo mismo, hombres), es porque han surgido a lo largo de cientos de miles de años de evolución por algún motivo específico. La de la foto es inequívocamente mujer, aunque podría tener curvas más pronunciadas, más senos; es ligeramente andrógina, pero no llega a estar esquelética. Un hombre con las tetas que se ven en la foto tendría un grave problema para ser reconocido como tal, ¿no crees? Si le ponemos pito yo creo que lo que nos sale es un “shemale” de esos que nombran por el foro… 

Y lo cortés no quita lo valiente: hay mujeres más rellenas, con más caderas, más o menos tetas, que te pueden poner burrísimo. El atractivo no va inequívocamente a un tipo físico demasiado específico: eso sería una mala idea evolutiva a la hora de reproducirnos.

La mayoría de mis parejas han tenido tipos parecidos a la de la foto, más femeninas y con senos algo más grandes. Pero las hay sin apenas tetas, pero el culo perfecto, absolutamente enchufables. Combinaciones veredes…


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> No jodas, tiene menos curvas que un tablón del 15, se pone en pompa y solo ves ojal, le pones un pito y ya es hombre, no hace falta más. Pero bueno, sobre gustos colores.



Ponnos una foto de un cuerpo que te guste, sin postizos sin filtros y sin photoshop. Una foto tomada en la playa sin trampa ni carton.


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tengo un cuerpo muy parecido a éste sólo que con un poco más de caderas y la cintura más definida.



Ustec y yo tenemos que conocernocs.


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y lo cortés no quita lo valiente: hay mujeres más rellenas, con más caderas, más o menos tetas, que te pueden poner burrísimo. El atractivo no va inequívocamente a un tipo físico demasiado específico: eso sería una mala idea evolutiva a la hora de reproducirnos.



¿Como quién? sin photoshop sin filtros y sin arreglos.


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Como quién? sin photoshop sin filtros y sin arreglos.



La verdad, no tengo a nadie famoso en mente. Pero a veces conoces a una persona más gorda de lo que crees que te gusta, pero muy guapa de cara, o con gracia, a algo así me refería. No he estado con ninguna así, por lo que no sé qué ocurriría metido en faena.


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Ustec y yo tenemos que conocernocs.



Perdone pero ustec mismo ha dicho que es andrógina. 
No sé yo eh.


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Perdone pero ustec mismo ha dicho que es andrógina.
> No sé yo eh.



Reléame bien la precisión que hice: la mayoría de mis parejas han tenido esa figura , y ahí conté las diferencias. Después llegó ustec a contar que poseía exactamente dichas diferencias.Y ser ligeramente andrógina no tiene nada de malo, en cuanto a atraer a los hombres. La de la foto, por ejemplo.

Pero vamos, que si no quiere conocerme, no pasa nada. (Literalmente).


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Reléame bien la precisión que hice: la mayoría de mis parejas han tenido esa figura , y ahí conté las diferencias. Después llegó ustec a contar que poseía exactamente dichas diferencias.Y ser ligeramente andrógina no tiene nada de malo, en cuanto a atraer a los hombres. La de la foto, por ejemplo.



Yo me ciño a lo que ustec mismo ha dicho, andrógina.


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Yo me ciño a lo que ustec mismo ha dicho, andrógina.



Usted sabrá.


----------



## Escombridos (14 Abr 2022)

Así podría estar mucho mejor que la flaca esa:


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Así podría estar mucho mejor que la flaca esa:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024910



Juassss 
Madre mía lo que hay que leer y ponla erguida y no con la sombra para disimular que cintura tiene lo que viene siendo poca.


----------



## Escombridos (14 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Cuando existen mujeres de varios tipos (lo mismo, hombres), es porque han surgido a lo largo de cientos de miles de años de evolución por algún motivo específico. La de la foto es inequívocamente mujer, aunque podría tener curvas más pronunciadas, más senos; es ligeramente andrógina, pero no llega a estar esquelética. Un hombre con las tetas que se ven en la foto tendría un grave problema para ser reconocido como tal, ¿no crees? Si le ponemos pito yo creo que lo que nos sale es un “shemale” de esos que nombran por el foro…
> 
> Y lo cortés no quita lo valiente: hay mujeres más rellenas, con más caderas, más o menos tetas, que te pueden poner burrísimo. El atractivo no va inequívocamente a un tipo físico demasiado específico: eso sería una mala idea evolutiva a la hora de reproducirnos.
> 
> La mayoría de mis parejas han tenido tipos parecidos a la de la foto, más femeninas y con senos algo más grandes. Pero las hay sin apenas tetas, pero el culo perfecto, absolutamente enchufables. Combinaciones veredes…



Claro que sí, pero mi respuesta es mucho más sencilla, esa chica no tiene cintura, no tiene caderas, hay hombres con el culo más gordo.

A ver si me explico, a mi una mujer que se puede vestir de hombre y que al final lo parezca ya no me convence, una que se vista de hombre y no pueda disimular sus "curvas" es otro cantar.


----------



## Escombridos (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Juassss
> Madre mía lo que hay que leer y ponla erguida y no con la sombra para disimular que cintura tiene lo que viene siendo poca.



Hay dios! ....


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Claro que sí, pero mi respuesta es mucho más sencilla, esa chica no tiene cintura, no tiene caderas, hay hombres con el culo más gordo.
> 
> A ver si me explico, a mi una mujer que se puede vestir de hombre y que al final lo parezca ya no me convence, una que se vista de hombre y no pueda disimular sus "curvas" es otro cantar.



Si tuviera más cintura y más caderas, ¿ se perdonaría el poco pecho?


----------



## Alma Khadija (14 Abr 2022)

Los hombres están hechos para sentirse atraídos fuertemente hacía nosotras, no entiendo cuál es el problema. Les decís que no acepten su naturaleza y les acusáis de algo que no tienen la culpa. Tú, en cambio, te quejas de que miren a la prostituta de Instagram, pero no la vas a condenar a ella en ningún momento. Desde el momento en que te sexualizas y te muestras como puta estás dando el mensaje que lo eres. Cúbrete, sé modesta y no llores tanto. Tu responsabilidad como mujer es esa. ¡Ya somos mayorcitas!

Sois como los niños pequeños, que se piensan que si cierran los ojos no os ven. Como no os veis vosotras mismas como rameras, entonces es difícil que tengáis autocrítica a la hora de hacer cosas de rameras.


----------



## manutartufo (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Decirle a otros lo que les tiene que gustar y fijarse en sus gustos... repito, muy hetero, pues va a ser que no.



Calla zorra


----------



## ueee3 (14 Abr 2022)

Alma Khadija dijo:


> Los hombres están hechos para sentirse atraídos fuertemente hacía nosotras, no entiendo cuál es el problema. Les decís que no acepten su naturaleza y les acusáis de algo que no tienen la culpa. Tú, en cambio, te quejas de que miren a la prostituta de Instagram, pero no la vas a condenar a ella en ningún momento. Desde el momento en que te sexualizas y te muestras como puta estás dando el mensaje que lo eres. Cúbrete, sé modesta y no llores tanto. Tu responsabilidad como mujer es esa. ¡Ya somos mayorcitas!
> 
> Sois como los niños pequeños, que se piensan que si cierran los ojos no os ven. Como no os veis vosotras mismas como rameras, entonces es difícil que tengáis autocrítica a la hora de hacer cosas de rameras.



¿Eres de verdad una mujer musulmana? Si es así, justo lo que le hacía falta al foro.

Ah personajes como la que abre el hilo sobran, son escoria.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (14 Abr 2022)

A mi me gusta que la chupen, pero con la dignas que hay en España que se pensaban que se rebajaban, pues pocas conoci que les gustara. Alguna parecia que te la chupaba como quien le da un precio a un perrillo por portarse bien, luego cuando les das puerta no lo entienden.


----------



## Alma Khadija (14 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Eres de verdad una mujer musulmana? Si es así, justo lo que le hacía falta al foro.
> 
> Ah personajes como la que abre el hilo sobran, son escoria.



Soy musulmana, revertida al Islam.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Abr 2022)

Alma Khadija dijo:


> Soy musulmana, revertida al Islam.



Disculpa, pero, ¿cómo que "revertida al Islam"? Ah que fuiste criada de pequeña en el islam, no practicabas, y ahora sí.


----------



## Escombridos (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Si tuviera más cintura y más caderas, ¿ se perdonaría el poco pecho?



Por supuesto.


----------



## Alma Khadija (14 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Disculpa, pero, ¿cómo que "revertida al Islam"? Ah que fuiste criada de pequeña en el islam, no practicabas, y ahora sí.



Revertida significa convertida. Lo hice a los 25 años, ahora tengo 38.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Abr 2022)

Alma Khadija dijo:


> Revertida significa convertida. Lo hice a los 25 años, ahora tengo 38.



Gracias por la aclaración. Cambiando un poco de tema, que no es que quiera porque el tema religioso tal y como lo has planteado me fascina, te he citado en este hilo para que aportes tu visión:






¿Los moros se considerarán blancos, como los españoles?


Subnormal, primero cómprate un cerebro, luego aprende a escribir, estudia un poco, y ya si eso en unos años vuelves por aquí. Puto simio panchito a ver si entiendes que si eres un moro acomplejado la mayoria no lo son deja de joder al mundo y vuelve a tu tierra




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Calahan (14 Abr 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> +1
> Que cachondo, a ti te gusta la misma que a mi.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024679



Que la mujer tenga su carisma y tal no lo niego pero...
No tiene cintura joder.


----------



## Calahan (14 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Si tuviera más cintura y más caderas, ¿ se perdonaría el poco pecho?



Caderas y cinturas son muy importantes.
A más cintura y más cadera mejor puede una mujer parir sin morir. Ni la madre ni el hijo.


----------



## Calahan (14 Abr 2022)

Alma Khadija dijo:


> Revertida significa convertida. Lo hice a los 25 años, ahora tengo 38.



Te casaste con un moro. Eso es mentir.
Vete a África. Tú y tu familia.


----------



## -Alexia- (15 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Caderas y cinturas son muy importantes.
> A más cintura y más cadera mejor puede una mujer parir sin morir. Ni la madre ni el hijo.



Lo que viene siendo el 90/60/90 de toda la vida del señor y eso te lo da la genética.


----------



## Julius III de Andakatarmo (15 Abr 2022)

El atractivo que me producen los pechos femeninos está ligado al olor, un olor dulce y somnífero en el que podría dormirme plácidamente mientras la abrazo y noto el latir de su corazón.

¿Me gustan los pechos? Sí

¿Me gustan las chonis? Ni hablar, si me pone nervioso no podría.


----------



## Gorrión (15 Abr 2022)

¿Te has enamorado de un mongolo?

Jajajaajajajaja

500 años en burbuja y todavía no los detectas. Progresas adecuadamente.

Siempre he estado con tetonas, y la verdad es que no le veo la gracia, no soy tetófilo.


----------



## El gostoso (15 Abr 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Asi es
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021974



Novedad novedosa


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Abr 2022)

Alma Khadija dijo:


> Revertida significa convertida. Lo hice a los 25 años, ahora tengo 38.



a ver tia : ponte el burka
se te ve la cara


----------



## skan (15 Abr 2022)

A mí no me gustan las tías con aspecto de putas, drogatas, operadas, con botox... todo eso da mucho asco.

Me gustan las tías naturales, fibrosas, guapas, estilizadas, como Charlize Theron o Monica Belluci.
El problema es que el 99.999% no son así.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (15 Abr 2022)

Nos gusta NO, nos pone cachonsisimos SI, no es exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Calahan (15 Abr 2022)

skan dijo:


> A mí no me gustan las tías con aspecto de putas, drogatas, operadas, con botox... todo eso da mucho asco.
> 
> Me gustan las tías naturales, fibrosas, guapas, estilizadas, como Charlize Theron o Monica Belluci.
> El problema es que el 99.999% no son así.
> ...



De cuerpo y cara la Belucci. 
Las mediterráneas del norte son las mejores.


----------



## -Alexia- (16 Abr 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Nos gusta NO, nos pone cachonsisimos SI, no es exactamente lo mismo.



Pues no sé qué diferencia hay, si te pone cachondo es que tu cerebro le está dando un ok como una casa, aunque tú no seas consciente.


----------



## Play_91 (16 Abr 2022)

Yo estuve con una chica de 45-48kg 1,60 y 85B y me ponia a mil. Era guapa y como un queso, muy fina. No tenía demasiado pecho pero su forma me encantaba.
Y con otra con talla 90E y me gustaba mucho también


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (16 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues no sé qué diferencia hay, si te pone cachondo es que tu cerebro le está dando un ok como una casa, aunque tú no seas consciente.



Te esta dando un OK para temer sexo con ella, se acabo, no para emparejarse, de hecho pasa a ser un problema, no me puedo imaginar yéndome a cenar con esta .


----------



## -Alexia- (16 Abr 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Te esta dando un OK para temer sexo con ella, se acabo, no para emparejarse, de hecho pasa a ser un problema, no me puedo imaginar yéndome a cenar con esta .



Hombre es que eso es excesivo, no parece humano.
Pero seguro que con una con pechos operados con su buen vestido ajustado un poco putónico ibas la mar de a gusto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Hombre es que eso es excesivo, no parece humano.
> Pero seguro que con una con pechos operados con su buen vestido ajustado un poco putónico ibas la mar de a gusto.




si asi de pesada eres en un foro
como seras de petarda en persona
jooerrr

que te olvides de que tienes tetas pequeñas! no es el fin del mundo
y deja de darle vueltas a que los hombres preferimos tetas mas grandes , cosa que es obvia , pero no excluyente para gustarnos tambien mujeres con tetas mas pequeñas como puedes ser tu

pero es que tu problema no son las tetas pequeñas
es lo petarda y cansina que eres tia!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

y nada
seguira la tia respondiendo mas y mas
con el rollo de que "por que a los hombres os gustan las tetas mas grandes??"


----------



## Drogoprofe (16 Abr 2022)

Yo soy de culos


----------



## Rovusthiano (16 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues no sé qué diferencia hay, si te pone cachondo es que tu cerebro le está dando un ok como una casa, aunque tú no seas consciente.



No, esa estética indica que es fácil, lo cuál hace que te ponga porque ves probabilidades de pinchar en breve. Ya está.
Con una con pintas de inocente no ves probabilidades de nada y no te va a poner a no ser que ella te diga que quiere algo porque se ve como imposible.

Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente prefiere a esta:





O a esta:





Frente a esta otra:






Lo que ocurre es que la última aparenta estar sexualmente disponible para ya y las otras dos no.

Como las tías sólo os quedáis en la superficie pues os parece que poniéndoos más tetas vais a conseguir tener algo serio con el tío que os dé la gana, cuando sólo vais a aparentar ser más putas.


----------



## Julius III de Andakatarmo (16 Abr 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> No, esa estética indica que es fácil, lo cuál hace que te ponga porque ves probabilidades de pinchar en breve. Ya está.
> Con una con pintas de inocente no ves probabilidades de nada y no te va a poner a no ser que ella te diga que quiere algo porque se ve como imposible.
> 
> Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente prefiere a esta:
> ...



A ver, las dos primeras tienen pinta de que se podría hacer algo más interesante que follar. Follar por follar, por el vicio, es cansado y desagradable. Lo importante para una relación a largo plazo es compartir intereses comunes, y si la tipa de la tercera foto es "simpática" con todo el que se le cruza, pues di adiós a una relación largoplacista.


----------



## algemeine (16 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



A mi me gustas tu, no me gustan las rameras.


----------



## -Alexia- (18 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Te has enamorado de un mongolo?
> 
> Jajajaajajajaja
> 
> ...



Precisamente porque lo he detectado he abierto este hilo...


----------



## Gorrión (18 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Precisamente porque lo he detectado he abierto este hilo...



¿Y ahora que?

No te calientes con los pechos, los hombres se obsesionan con las mujeres aunque tengan un cuerno en la frente, solo tienes que encontrar el enfermo que se fije en ti.

Si tiene instagram no será tan inteligente, porque significa que está adaptado a la sociedad. El resto se podía presuponer.

¿Cómo es que te ha dado por buscar pareja?


----------



## yenneferrr (18 Abr 2022)

Yo no me obsesionaria con ello. Si te gusta el chico, adelante. 

Es como si tú siguieras a modelos... Cada uno tiene su gusto físico... Seguramente las sigue para pajearse o alegrarse la vista.

Para una relación, se fijarán en otras cosas.


----------



## -Alexia- (18 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Y ahora que?
> 
> No te calientes con los pechos, los hombres se obsesionan con las mujeres aunque tengan un cuerno en la frente, solo tienes que encontrar el enfermo que se fije en ti.
> 
> ...



Enfermos que se fijen en mí en la vida real hay unos cuantos... más de los que quisiera.  Hay muchos necesitados de una buena terapeuta.


----------



## Gorrión (18 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Enfermos que se fijen en mí en la vida real hay unos cuantos... más de los que quisiera.  Hay muchos necesitados de una buena terapeuta.



Si, prácticamente el 90% de la población necesita terapia vistos estos 2 años. Si con las redes sociales la gente deja a la vista sus taras, es mejor buscar alguien que sea lo suficientemente inteligente para ocultarlas, total, una relación de pareja es un teatro, y un buen actor no se expone en redes.


----------



## Kapitoh (18 Abr 2022)

No entiendo muy bien esa inseguridad que tienes al abrir el hilo. El tipo que dices ve el instagram de tias con pechos grandes. Tu no ves videos o fotos de tios musculados de gimnasio?. Peor seria que no viera nada de instagram pero estuviese cambiando de pareja como de camisa.


----------



## Gorrión (18 Abr 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien esa inseguridad que tienes al abrir el hilo. El tipo que dices ve el instagram de tias con pechos grandes. Tu no ves videos o fotos de tios musculados de gimnasio?. Peor seria que no viera nada de instagram pero estuviese cambiando de pareja como de camisa.



El hombre tiene una obsesión, lo que ella sabe es que si empieza una relación con el y a este se le cruza una tetona, se irá con ella. Los obsesos son así, no pueden reprimir sus impulsos.


----------



## Kapitoh (18 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> El hombre tiene una obsesión, lo que ella sabe es que si empieza una relación con el y a este se le cruza una tetona, se irá con ella. Los obsesos son así, no pueden reprimir sus impulsos.



Si es un obseso de las tetonas, simplemente le dira que no quiere nada con ella. Si acepta, es porque quiere seguir adelante.


----------



## Gorrión (18 Abr 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Si es un obseso de las tetonas, simplemente le dira que no quiere nada con ella. Si acepta, es porque quiere seguir adelante.



O puede que solo quiera unos polvos hasta que llegue su tetona. Vete a saber, que pruebe.


----------



## -Alexia- (18 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> El hombre tiene una obsesión, lo que ella sabe es que si empieza una relación con el y a este se le cruza una tetona, se irá con ella. Los obsesos son así, no pueden reprimir sus impulsos.



Vamos a ver si a ustec le gustaran las culonas y saliera con una chica con el culo contenido ¿ a que echaría ustec de menos algo?. Confiese, confiese.


----------



## -Alexia- (18 Abr 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Si es un obseso de las tetonas, simplemente le dira que no quiere nada con ella. Si acepta, es porque quiere seguir adelante.



Kapitoh ahora imagina te sientes atraída por un hombre y sabes que le gusta algo que tú no tienes ¿ qué harías? ¿ seguro que no sentirías inseguridad?


----------



## Can Pistraus (18 Abr 2022)

La suerte de la fea, la guapa la desea


----------



## Gorrión (18 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Vamos a ver si a ustec le gustaran las culonas y saliera con una chica con el culo contenido ¿ a que echaría ustec de menos algo?. Confiese, confiese.



Si tengo una obsesión con los culos si, pero una persona son muchas cosas, no solo carne, algunos valoran el conjunto y otros ciertas cualidades, como el físico o el intelecto.

¿Por qué no buscas una cita y lo compruebas? No tienes nada que perder, igual te gusta con sus taras y todo, y a el las tuyas.


----------



## -Alexia- (18 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Si tengo una obsesión con los culos si, pero una persona son muchas cosas, no solo carne, algunos valoran el conjunto y otros ciertas cualidades, como el físico o el intelecto.
> 
> ¿Por qué no buscas una cita y lo compruebas? No tienes nada que perder, igual te gusta con sus taras y todo, y a el las tuyas.



Inseguridad, inseguridad...


----------



## 8cilindros (18 Abr 2022)

Respuesta al hilo. A mí sí. Pero para una relación sería me fijaría antes en muchas otras cosas. Pero como hoy en día no se pueden tener relaciones serias (hijos, matrimonio, proyecto futuro de vida...) pues...


----------



## Kapitoh (18 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Kapitoh ahora imagina te sientes atraída por un hombre y sabes que le gusta algo que tú no tienes ¿ qué harías? ¿ seguro que no sentirías inseguridad?



A mi me atraen los tios de ojos azules y pelo claro de 1,90 metros marcando abdominales que salen en portadas de esas del mens health, pero eso no me ha impedido estar con gente normal de 1,75 con su barriga y sus defectos, porque aparte de lo trucado que estan todas esas imagenes y videos, el fisico no es el 100% de la relacion. Si el tipo es lo suficientemente maduro para saber diferenciar la realidad de lo que hay en internet, no deberias tener problema, pero para eso necesitas conocerle mas y empezar a salir con el. Esas cosas no se saben a simple vista. Yo si fuese tu arriesgaba y que salga el sol por donde salga.


----------



## Gorrión (18 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Inseguridad, inseguridad...



Venga ya, te quedan 2 telediarios, si te gusta no te queda otra que intentar conocerlo, que no te están pidiendo matrimonio.

Siendo burbujista deberías estar mas que preparada para verlas venir, juegas con mucha ventaja.


----------



## -Alexia- (18 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Venga ya,* te quedan 2 telediarios*, si te gusta no te queda otra que intentar conocerlo, que no te están pidiendo matrimonio.
> 
> Siendo burbujista deberías estar mas que preparada para verlas venir, juegas con mucha ventaja.



Tú sí que sabes cómo animar al personal eh... Menos mal que de ánimos voy bien. 
Es una larga historia Gorrión, que se remonta a hace más de diez años y no es del todo bonita.


----------



## Gorrión (18 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tú sí que sabes cómo animar al personal eh... Menos mal que de ánimos voy bien.
> Es una larga historia Gorrión, que se remonta a hace más de diez años y no es del todo bonita.



Pero si traumas tenemos todos, las relaciones son así, sabes que en algún momento lo vas a pasar mal. No debiste indagar en el instagram, ha roto la magia y te ha dejado inseguridades. De todas formas, me da en la nariz que tendrías otras inseguridades si no hubieras descubierto lo de las tetonas.

Yo tendría una cita y luego estudias el percal. Vaya con la señorita Alexia, es mas delicada de lo que parece


----------



## kakarot (18 Abr 2022)

El síndrome de Jordan Carver.


----------



## -Alexia- (18 Abr 2022)

kakarot dijo:


> El síndrome de Jordan Carver.



Si se explaya ustec un poco no se va a morir eh...


----------



## -Alexia- (18 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero si traumas tenemos todos, las relaciones son así, sabes que en algún momento lo vas a pasar mal. No debiste indagar en el instagram, ha roto la magia y te ha dejado inseguridades. De todas formas, me da en la nariz que tendrías otras inseguridades si no hubieras descubierto lo de las tetonas.
> 
> Yo tendría una cita y luego estudias el percal. *Vaya con la señorita Alexia, es mas delicada de lo que parece*



¡¡¡Mentira!!! no hunda mi reputación foril, soy muy mala yo y tengo el corazón de hielo y vivo amargada con diecisiete gatos y un periquito que se llama Manolo.


----------



## Calahan (18 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues no sé qué diferencia hay, si te pone cachondo es que tu cerebro le está dando un ok como una casa, aunque tú no seas consciente.



En la belleza de la mujer se entremezcla la fascinación pura de un rostro o el movimiento suave y decoroso con la concupiscencia animal debido a las señales pasivas o no que emanáis de fertilidad sexual.
Es un combo quiero mimarla/quiero follarla.


----------



## -Alexia- (18 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> En la belleza de la mujer se entremezcla la fascinación pura de un rostro o el movimiento suave y decoroso con la concupiscencia animal debido a las señales pasivas o no que emanáis de fertilidad sexual.
> Es un combo quiero mimarla/quiero follarla.



Wow, lo de follarla me lo imaginaba lo de mimarla ya no tanto... no imagino a un hombre teniendo esos pensamientos.


----------



## Calahan (18 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Wow, lo de follarla me lo imaginaba lo de mimarla ya no tanto... no imagino a un hombre teniendo esos pensamientos.



Mimarla, protegerle, cuidarla, montar una familia con ella, ir paseando juntos de la mano, recitar versos, ser su caballero andante, su héroe, etc...

Si tú te haces la princesita, el se hará tu principito. Sólo el hecho de fingirlo aunque él lo sepa ya lo motivará.

Si todos somos unos bobos. Por eso acabamos tantos muertos en las guerras. Anda que no se nos toma el pelo.


----------



## Nebulosas (19 Abr 2022)

La vieja sesentona de Alexia está desesperada haciendo este tipo de temas, para que un par de tarados le suban el ego.

La sesentona se siente feliz y los pajeros, también. Digamos que es una win-win situation.

Pero en vuestro caso, a mí me daría verguenza hacerle caso a una vieja loca como @Alexia, está tan loca como la otra esa /ese tal proari@. Son iguales, tal para cual.

Una está obsesionada con los panchos y el otro con los supuestos pederastas. Lamentablemente todo el mundo se da cuenta que acusan tanto de ser de una cosa o la otra a todos aquellos que no les sigan la corriente...





Tanto el UNO COMO EL OTRO están locos de atar!


----------



## -Alexia- (19 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Mimarla, protegerle, cuidarla, montar una familia con ella, ir paseando juntos de la mano, recitar versos, ser su caballero andante, su héroe, etc...
> 
> Si tú te haces la princesita, el se hará tu principito. Sólo el hecho de fingirlo aunque él lo sepa ya lo motivará.
> 
> Si todos somos unos bobos. Por eso acabamos tantos muertos en las guerras. Anda que no se nos toma el pelo.



Eso es bonito pero no sé yo si eso es universal eh...recitar versos, ser caballero andante, héroe. Muchas películas ha visto ustec.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Eso es bonito pero no sé yo si eso es universal eh...recitar versos, ser caballero andante, héroe. Muchas películas ha visto ustec.



Ya no quedan damiselas...

¿Al final que vas hacer con el tetas?


----------



## Gorrión (19 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues mire, me acabo de duchar me las acabo de mirar y oiga que están apañadas redonditas y en su punto... sólo para el hombre que las sepa apreciar.



¿Va haber cita pues? Que al tetas le gusten grandes no significa que no le pueda gustar mas contenidas, los hombres se conforman con todo mientras puedan pillar carne.

¿Cómo te vas a lanzar?


----------



## -Alexia- (19 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Va haber cita pues? Que al tetas le gusten grandes no significa que no le pueda gustar mas contenidas, los hombres se conforman con todo mientras puedan pillar carne.
> 
> ¿Cómo te vas a lanzar?



Conforman, conforman, conforman, conforman...


----------



## Nebulosas (19 Abr 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> La vieja sesentona de Alexia está desesperada haciendo este tipo de temas, para que un par de tarados le suban el ego.
> 
> La sesentona se siente feliz y los pajeros, también. Digamos que es una win-win situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gorrión (19 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Conforman, conforman, conforman, conforman...



¿Qué tiene de malo? Un conformista es capaz de disfrutar de todo. No lo entiendo, no quieres adoradores caballeros pero tampoco conformistas. Pues lo llevas claro juapa, a los hombres les gustan estas cosas...



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ausencia-de-sartenes-inox-full-equip-en-primera-juventud-muerte-en-vida-tomad-nota.872419/page-360



El resto es conformismo, y vosotras igual, si no son frentemonos el resto conformismo.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Abr 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


>



Parece receptiva ¿Por qué intentas llamar su atención?


----------



## -Alexia- (19 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo? Un conformista es capaz de disfrutar de todo. No lo entiendo, no quieres adoradores caballeros pero tampoco conformistas. Pues lo llevas claro juapa, a los hombres les gustan estas cosas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues a buscar y a encontrar eso gorrioncillo mío, aunque advierto que gran parte del atrezzo que llevan las señoritas se llama Adobe de nombre y photoshop de apellido.
No se conforme ustec con menos, que la vida está para disfrutar de lo mejor. Nada de rebajarse.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (19 Abr 2022)

A mi me vale con que tenga un poquito de amor propio y ciertos valores, pero es más raro de encontrar esto que una aguja en un pajar.
A día de hoy lo que abundan son la chusma postureta y las sanguijuelas sorbecarteras.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (19 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Stalker con cero autoestima? entrar a ver las fotos de una persona que no son fotos de él sino fotos artísticas y darte cuenta de que sólo sigue a mujeres con pinta de prostituta.
> Pero sí, admito que me ha chocado encontrarme con semejante panorama, le tenía por un hombre elgante y es uno más. Como todos.



Pero tú eres diferente a las demás realmente o simplemente exiges que los demás lo sean?

Espero entonces que le des bola al gordito de tu curro y no al ejecutivo mazado y guaperas.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues a buscar y a encontrar eso gorrioncillo mío, aunque advierto que gran parte del atrezzo que llevan las señoritas se llama Adobe de nombre y photoshop de apellido.
> No sé conforme ustec con menos, que la vida está para disfrutar de lo mejor. Nada de rebajarse.



Yo abracé el celibato hace mas de una década. Cuando la lotería de la genética falla, y ves el esfuerzo catedralicio que hay que hacer para llamar la atención de mujeres normales, uno deja de buscar. Como bien dices no vale la pena rebajarse.

LO MEJOR O NADA


----------



## -Alexia- (19 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo abracé el celibato hace mas de una década. Cuando la lotería de la genética falla, y ves el esfuerzo catedralicio que hay que hacer para llamar la atención de mujeres normales, uno deja de buscar. Como bien dices no vale la pena rebajarse.
> 
> LO MEJOR O NADA



Pues mire no sé si se pierde nada, encontrar a la persona correcta, aquella que es tu compañera del alma, independientemente de la loteria de la genética es como encontrar una aguja en un pajar.
Si tiene aficiones y puede hacer lo que le gusta o al menos algo de lo que le gusta de verdad que es ustec afortunado.


----------



## Nebulosas (19 Abr 2022)

Y el primero también!


----------



## Godofredo1099 (19 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo abracé el celibato hace mas de una década. Cuando la lotería de la genética falla, y ves el esfuerzo catedralicio que hay que hacer para llamar la atención de mujeres normales, uno deja de buscar. Como bien dices no vale la pena rebajarse.
> 
> LO MEJOR O NADA



Menuda filosofía de la resignación... Por qué no te pegas un tiro entonces? Vives para aguardar tu propia muerte, desprovisto de cualquier atisbo de idealismo, de ganas de construir algo?
No creo ni que seas tan feo ni que ninguna mujer pueda interesarse por ti. La vida es una constante búsqueda y una lucha, los que se rinden, no merecen nada ni tampoco lo obtienen.
Ánimo y al toro.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues mire no sé si se pierde nada, encontrar a la persona correcta, aquella que es tu compañera del alma, independientemente de la loteria de la genética es como encontrar una aguja en un pajar.
> Si tiene aficiones y puede hacer lo que le gusta o al menos algo de lo que le gusta de verdad que es ustec afortunado.



Pues se pierde muchas cosas y se gana en otras, pero créeme, no todo el mundo está preparado para vivir en soledad y sin amor, sin que nadie le toque mas de un lustro.

No me considero para nada afortunado, soy un inadaptado, así que para sufrir un poco menos este mundo, quité a las mujeres y el trabajo de la ecuación. Ya puede usted imaginar el futuro que me espera, y cuantas almas gemelas en forma de mujer puede haber por ahí para acompañarme.

*0*


----------



## Gorrión (19 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Menuda filosofía de la resignación... Por qué no te pegas un tiro entonces? Vives para aguardar tu propia muerte, desprovisto de cualquier atisbo de idealismo, de ganas de construir algo?
> No creo ni que seas tan feo ni que ninguna mujer pueda interesarse por ti. La vida es una constante búsqueda y una lucha, los que se rinden, no merecen nada ni tampoco lo obtienen.
> Ánimo y al toro.



Porque me faltan los cojones que si tuvo mi padre en su momento.

Así es, vivo porque no me queda otra, pero estoy muerto por dentro, no porque no haya nada dentro de mi, es que a mi este este mundo no me dice mucho, no me motiva nada de lo que me ofrece, así que vivo sin ilusión, sin proyectos, sin ambiciones, sin metas. 

Cuando he querido he tenido, y que quieres que te diga, para mi no vale la pena el esfuerzo, prefiero dejarme llevar y ya llegará mi hora.

Siempre me he sentido entre extraños, y ya pinto canas, no tengo 20 años, se bien quien soy y lo que es este mundo.


----------



## klingsor (19 Abr 2022)

No.

K.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (19 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Porque me faltan los cojones que si tuvo mi padre en su momento.
> 
> Así es, vivo porque no me queda otra, pero estoy muerto por dentro, no porque no haya nada dentro de mi, es que a mi este este mundo no me dice mucho, no me motiva nada de lo que me ofrece, así que vivo sin ilusión, sin proyectos, sin ambiciones, sin metas.
> 
> ...



No lo creas, de la nada nada sale como decían los griegos, si pones algo de tu parte puedes encontrar a una mujer con las ideas claras y de tu altura, que no te venga con bagatelas y tonterías. Estas aún en edad de merecer seguro. 
Ánimo y hazte un viaje terapéutico a mi salud.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (20 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Esto es natural y si son mías...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020189



Da para paja.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -Alexia- (20 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Porque me faltan los cojones que si tuvo mi padre en su momento.
> 
> Así es, vivo porque no me queda otra, pero estoy muerto por dentro, no porque no haya nada dentro de mi, es que a mi este este mundo no me dice mucho, no me motiva nada de lo que me ofrece, así que vivo sin ilusión, sin proyectos, sin ambiciones, sin metas.
> 
> ...



Pues aquí tienes el problema no tienes metas ni motivación y sinceramente eso es lo que mueve todo, el centro de la vida, tener algo que te ponga en movimiento y por lo que valga la pena luchar. Los estoicos decían ningún viento es favorable a una nave que no tiene destino, así que ya sabes pasito a pasito a llegar a esa meta que tú mismo te impongas y te aseguro que tanto el camino como la consecución van a ser un disfrute.


----------



## Gorrión (20 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues aquí tienes el problema no tienes metas ni motivación y sinceramente eso es lo que mueve todo, el centro de la vida, tener algo que te ponga en movimiento y por lo que valga la pena luchar. Los estoicos decían ningún viento es favorable a una nave que no tiene destino, así que ya sabes pasito a pasito a llegar a esa meta que tú mismo te impongas y te aseguro que tanto el camino como la consecución van a ser un disfrute.



Y te agradezco el consejo, pero cuando uno llega a una edad y ha vislumbrado la realidad de lo que le rodea, la única motivación que puede tener un hombre de bien es adornar farolas.

Fuera de eso no hay nada mas, todo es mediocridad por la que no vale la pena ni 1 minuto de esfuerzo.


----------



## -Alexia- (20 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Y te agradezco el consejo, pero cuando uno llega a una edad y ha vislumbrado la realidad de lo que le rodea, la única motivación que puede tener un hombre de bien es adornar farolas.
> 
> Fuera de eso no hay nada mas, todo es mediocridad por la que no vale la pena ni 1 minuto de esfuerzo.



Mentira cochina, mentira cochina, hay muchas cosas en la vida por las que vale la pena luchar, muchas. Lo que sí sólo te hunde más y más es no luchar, no tener esperanza y como te digo no tener algo por lo que pelear.
¡¡¡Busque una motivación, narices!!!


----------



## lucky starr (20 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



En Instagram es lo que hay.


----------



## 8cilindros (20 Abr 2022)

La estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas es la auténtica salud... 

... el bienestar, la alegría...


----------



## Calahan (20 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Eso es bonito pero no sé yo si eso es universal eh...recitar versos, ser caballero andante, héroe. Muchas películas ha visto ustec.



Sólo hay caballeros para las damas no para las fulanas. 
En realidad todo depende de vosotras. 
Si siendo un caballero no tiene éxito, el hombre será lo que funcione para las mujeres. 
Por eso corromper a las mujeres de un país es fundamental para que los hombres no lo defiendan. 

Nadie arriesgará sus vidas por algo o alguien para el cual no valga la pena luchar.


----------



## -Alexia- (21 Abr 2022)

¿ En España? ¿ en que parte del mundo sí te meterías en eso?


----------



## Le Truhan (21 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



A mi me encantan las tetas grandes pero que no sean operadas y que sean guapas y naturales, hay verdaderas aberraciones


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Abr 2022)

No te lo tomes tan a pecho, mujer…


----------



## -Alexia- (21 Abr 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No te lo tomes *tan a pecho*, mujer…



Nunca mejor dicho...


----------



## mxmanu (21 Abr 2022)

Teta que mano no cubre...


----------



## Drako (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¡¡¡Mentira!!! no hunda mi reputación foril, soy muy mala yo y tengo el corazón de hielo y vivo amargada con diecisiete gatos y un periquito que se llama Manolo.



Respondiendo a su pregunta inicial, le diré, que a mí, la voluptuosidad o no, así de entrada, no me provoca ni frío ni calor. En mi caso, primero tiene que resultarme agradable su compañia, captar mi atención por algún rasgo de su personalidad, despertar mi curiosidad y por último tiene que resultarme atractiva intelectualmente. Una vez que una mujer provoca todo esto en mi, tiene mi interés, y le garantizo que su físico me importa entre poco, nada y menos. La cara y el cuerpo pasan con el tiempo, lo que queda es la mente.

Me parece que es muy dura con usted misma, le da demasiada importancia al tamaño de su pecho. Tiene que valorarse más. Usted es mucho más que unos pechos, un trasero, una altura o unos kilos. No asocie su valor a algo tan trivial como el tamaño de su pecho. Seguro que usted vale mucho más que todas esas nimiedades. 

En el fondo, me da la sensación de que esto no va de pechos, ni traseros, ni de nada parecido. Intuyo que va de miedo. Miedo a sentir más de la cuenta. 
Tengo la impresión, puede que equivocada, de que está tratando de sacarse de dentro con cualquier pretexto a ese hombre, porque teme enamorarse, que le deje o le rechace y pasarlo mal. Supongo que en el pasado ya lo ha vivido antes. Si es así, lo siento. Pero, en ocasiones, sólo hay un modo de averiguar si hay agua en la piscina, y es saltando. 

No le tenga en cuenta nada de los likes a mujeres de pechos grandes ni nada por el estilo. En un hombre, esto es algo absolutamente irrelevante. No le juzgue tan a la ligera, no sería justo. Le diré algo, yo no tengo redes sociales, pero en este foro, en hilos en las que hay mujeres voluptuosas, yo mismo he dado zanks, pero no por lo que usted pensaría, sino que, a veces, porque tienen un comentario gracioso, otras, porque me da pie para hacer un chiste, etc.

Dice que se le ha caído un mito, bien, quizás no sea perfecto, nadie lo es, y tal vez, puede que sea un imbécil, pero hágase un favor, cerciórese de si es así o no. Se ha parado a pensar alguna vez en la cantidad de felicidad que ha perdido el ser humano por el miedo a intentarlo?. Tal vez la felicidad esté llamando a su puerta... o tal vez no... pero no lo sabrá si no abre. 

Qué compleja y extraña es la propia esencia del ser humano, que en ocasiones, amamos lo que tememos y tememos lo que amamos. 

Por cierto!, si busca en cualquier buscador el significado de la palabra 'estresado', sale la foto de su periquito rodeado de todos sus gatos.  

Perdón por el tocho.


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Abr 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Respondiendo a su pregunta inicial, le diré, que a mí, la voluptuosidad o no, así de entrada, no me provoca ni frío ni calor. En mi caso, primero tiene que resultarme agradable su compañia, captar mi atención por algún rasgo de su personalidad, despertar mi curiosidad y por último tiene que resultarme atractiva intelectualmente. Una vez que una mujer provoca todo esto en mi, tiene mi interés, y le garantizo que su físico me importa entre poco, nada y menos. La cara y el cuerpo pasan con el tiempo, lo que queda es la mente.
> 
> Me parece que es muy dura con usted misma, le da demasiada importancia al tamaño de su pecho. Tiene que valorarse más. Usted es mucho más que unos pechos, un trasero, una altura o unos kilos. No asocie su valor a algo tan trivial como el tamaño de su pecho. Seguro que usted vale mucho más que todas esas nimiedades.
> 
> ...



Es miedo, no lo dude, miedo al no saber, miedo que se ha acentuado al ver los gustos estéticos del caballero que son opuestos a lo que soy yo, rubias neumáticas y operadas, TODAS ellas. Pensar que siempre le faltaría algo, no ayuda en absoluto y hace que todavía quiera lanzarme menos a la piscina.


----------



## Roquete (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> A este tipo de mujeres me refiero.
> Con tetas como cabezas y tatuajes @Torrelodones tócame los.. sólo que con pechos operados en su mayoría.



Dice muchísimas cosas del hombre que le gusten las tetas operadas. Porque una cosa es que te gusten las tetas, otras que te gusten las bolas.

Los hombres que gustan de esa estética suelen ser personas que no se fijan bien, de verdad, en detalles importantes y a los que una mujer así podría sacar la pasta, la casa y los ojos sin problemas.


----------



## Roquete (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Es miedo, no lo dude, miedo al no saber, miedo que se ha acentuado al ver los gustos estéticos del caballero que son opuestos a lo que soy yo, rubias neumáticas y operadas, TODAS ellas. Pensar que siempre le faltaría algo, no ayuda en absoluto y hace que todavía quiera lanzarme menos a la piscina.



Se pasaría el día deseando eso. Un hombre tiene que haber conquistado al tipo de mujer que es su más preciado anhelo, haber visto que no era para tanto y, solo entonces, alguien que no es su tipo tendría la oportunidad de ser tratada con toda la atención -buena atención- que una mujer necesita.


----------



## Roquete (27 Abr 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Respondiendo a su pregunta inicial, le diré, que a mí, la voluptuosidad o no, así de entrada, no me provoca ni frío ni calor. En mi caso, primero tiene que resultarme agradable su compañia, captar mi atención por algún rasgo de su personalidad, despertar mi curiosidad y por último tiene que resultarme atractiva intelectualmente. Una vez que una mujer provoca todo esto en mi, tiene mi interés, y le garantizo que su físico me importa entre poco, nada y menos. La cara y el cuerpo pasan con el tiempo, lo que queda es la mente.
> 
> Me parece que es muy dura con usted misma, le da demasiada importancia al tamaño de su pecho. Tiene que valorarse más. Usted es mucho más que unos pechos, un trasero, una altura o unos kilos. No asocie su valor a algo tan trivial como el tamaño de su pecho. Seguro que usted vale mucho más que todas esas nimiedades.
> 
> ...



Precioso comentario, Drako. ¿Qué edad rondas?


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> *Se pasaría el día deseando eso*. Un hombre tiene que haber conquistado al tipo de mujer que es su más preciado anhelo, haber visto que no era para tanto y, solo entonces, alguien que no es su tipo tendría la oportunidad de ser tratada con toda la atención -buena atención- que una mujer necesita.



Pues claro... si es lo que le gusta eso es lo que debe tener y a lo que debe aspirar y puede que al estar con ese tipo de mujer descubra que sí que definitivamente es el tipo de mujer que él quiere.


----------



## Roquete (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues claro... si es lo que le gusta eso es lo que debe tener y a lo que debe aspirar y puede que al estar con ese tipo de mujer descubra que sí que definitivamente es el tipo de mujer que él quiere.



¿Y no te interesa Drake? ¡jajajaja!


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Y no te interesa Drake? ¡jajajaja!



¿Quién es Drake?


----------



## Gorrión (27 Abr 2022)

El típico gilipollas superficial que siempre acaba engañado y esquilmado por el zorrón de turno que se da cuenta.

En los pequeños detalles se puede vislumbrar al tonto y al demonio.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues eso, que tenía idealizado a un hombre pensaba que era inteligente, centrado en su trabajo, un hombre con buen gusto y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que entro en su instagram y TODAS las mujeres a las que sigue tienen una estética de prostituta con tetas como cabezas ( mayormente operadas) y enseñando cacho.
> Saber quiero ¿ todos los hombres sois iguales? ¿ hay algún hombre por aquí al que no le vayan este tipo de mujeres?
> Un rayo de esperanza quiero, por favor.



A mi me gustan con buenas caderas. Tú como eres?


----------



## Drako (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Es miedo, no lo dude, miedo al no saber, miedo que se ha acentuado al ver los gustos estéticos del caballero que son opuestos a lo que soy yo, rubias neumáticas y operadas, TODAS ellas. Pensar que siempre le faltaría algo, no ayuda en absoluto y hace que todavía quiera lanzarme menos a la piscina.



Si el miedo es suyo, entonces el problema no está en él. Es consciente de que su inseguridad y su miedo dominan su voluntad?. No deje que eso ocurra.

Le gusta mirar mujeres 'rubias, neumáticas y operadas', bien... y?. Usted cree que vale menos que cualquiera de ellas?. Puede ser, que alguien, en algún momento de su vida intentara que usted creyera eso y se lo acabó creyendo de verdad?. Estoy convencido que ese hombre caería rendido a sus pies, pero usted elige, prefiere preguntarse el resto de su vida qué hubiera pasado o prefiere saberlo con certeza?. 

No hay nada mejor que enamorarse y que salga el sol por donde quiera. El viaje más largo empieza por el primer paso. No deje que decida su miedo por usted.


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Abr 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> A mi me gustan con buenas caderas. Tú como eres?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039643



Siento decirte que esto es photoshop, busca más fotos de esta misma chica.


----------



## Drako (27 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Precioso comentario, Drako. ¿Qué edad rondas?



Uffffff... Ya he perdido la cuenta. 
Aquí todos tienen ...Tipocos, yo soy el único que tengo ... Titantos. Soy el más viejo del foro con diferencia. 
Con decirle que conocí al Rey de bastos cuando era sargento... 

Hablando en serio no soy tan mayor, pero tengo mucha experiencia vital y muchos kilómetros en mi mochila.


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Abr 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Si el miedo es suyo, entonces el problema no está en él. Es consciente de que su inseguridad y su miedo dominan su voluntad?. No deje que eso ocurra.
> 
> Le gusta mirar mujeres 'rubias, neumáticas y operadas', bien... y?. Usted cree que vale menos que cualquiera de ellas?. Puede ser, que alguien, en algún momento de su vida intentara que usted creyera eso y se lo acabó creyendo de verdad?. Estoy convencido que ese hombre caería rendido a sus pies, pero usted elige, prefiere preguntarse el resto de su vida qué hubiera pasado o prefiere saberlo con certeza?.
> 
> No hay nada mejor que enamorarse y que salga el sol por donde quiera. El viaje más largo empieza por el primer paso. No deje que decida su miedo por usted.



Gran parte de mi vida desee ser lo que no soy, yo tengo el pelo caoba, soy blanquísima y tengo los ojos azules, tengo curvas pero para nada soy neumática y de pechos como digo pues normalita normalita... siempre desee ser la típica nórdica con ojos verdes, pelo rubio y un ligero bronceado dorado, ya ves la historia de mi vida... 
¿ Y por qué cree que ese hombre caería rendido a mis pies? soy muy mala yo vea...
Y no, como ya he dicho cada uno elige lo que le gusta y vivir pensando que la persona con la que compartes tu vida no te llena y no es tu prototipo es sencillamente del género tonto.


----------



## Drako (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Gran parte de mi vida desee ser lo que no soy, yo tengo el pelo caoba, soy blanquísima y tengo los ojos azules, tengo curvas pero para nada soy neumática y de pechos como digo pues normalita normalita... siempre desee ser la típica nórdica con ojos verdes, pelo rubio y un ligero bronceado dorado, ya ves la historia de mi vida...
> ¿ Y por qué cree que ese hombre caería rendido a mis pies? soy muy mala yo vea...
> Y no, como ya he dicho cada uno elige lo que le gusta y vivir pensando que la persona con la que compartes tu vida no te llena y no es tu prototipo es sencillamente del género tonto.



Deje de preocuparse en lo que no tiene y centrese en lo que sí tiene. Si fuera como le gustaría ser, ya no sería usted, quierase más, por favor.
Por su descripción física es usted un bellezon, pero estoy convencido que su mayor belleza no está en su físico. No importa cómo es, lo que importa es lo que es.

Respondiendo a su pregunta, la respuesta es muy secilla, porque aunque usted está muy ocupada mirando sus supuestas carencias, no se da cuenta de que es un bellezon por dentro y por fuera. Sólo espero que no sea tarde cuando se dé cuenta de ello.

Edito, se me había olvidado. 
Deje de pensar y responder por él. Quiere saber lo que piensa?, pregúnteselo.


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Abr 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Deje de preocuparse en lo que no tiene y centrese en lo que sí tiene. Si fuera como le gustaría ser, ya no sería usted, quierase más, por favor.
> Por su descripción física es usted un bellezon, pero estoy convencido que su mayor belleza no está en su físico. No importa cómo es, lo que importa es lo que es.
> 
> Respondiendo a su pregunta, la respuesta es muy secilla, porque aunque usted está muy ocupada mirando sus supuestas carencias, no se da cuenta de que es un bellezon por dentro y por fuera. Sólo espero que no sea tarde cuando se dé cuenta de ello.
> ...



¿ Pregúnteselo? bueno esto quizás se lo responderé por privado... pero vamos no veo cómo y si se lo preguntara no me iba a decir " no me gustas un pimiento eres un cardo" o sí


----------



## Drako (27 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Y no te interesa Drake? ¡jajajaja!



Si se refiere a mí, mi nombre es Drako, y no, no quiere nada conmigo. Se lo he propuesto varias veces, incluso le he llegado a proponer matrimonio en varias ocadipnes y en todas me ha recjazado porque dice que no está enamorada de mi


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Abr 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Si se refiere a mí, mi nombre es Drako, y no, no quiere nada conmigo. Se lo he propuesto varias veces, incluso le he llegado a proponer matrimonio en varias ocadipnes y en todas me ha recjazado porque dice que no está enamorada de mi



Madre mía le va a crecer a ustec la nariz como a Pinocho.
Que nadie se crea nada...


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Siento decirte que esto es photoshop, busca más fotos de esta misma chica.



Ponlas tú que eres la que dices que esa foto es mentira. 

Ejemplos de mujeres de caderas anchas tienes muchas: 










Y tú como eres?


----------



## Drako (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿ Pregúnteselo? bueno esto quizás se lo responderé por privado... pero vamos no veo cómo y si se lo preguntara no me iba a decir " no me gustas un pimiento eres un cardo" o sí



No le entiendo, acaba de descolocarme. 
No sé si tengo el privado activado. No lo tenía por una mala experiencia y ayer intenté activarlo pero no sé si lo esta.


----------



## Drako (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Madre mía le va a crecer a ustec la nariz como pinocho.
> Que nadie se crea nada...



Halaaaaaa... Qué mentira más grande... 
Va a negar que me ha roto usted el corazón varias veces?


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Abr 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Ponlas tú que eres la que dices que esa foto es mentira.
> 
> Ejemplos de mujeres de caderas anchas tienes muchas:
> 
> ...



Dios las reinas de la faja photoshop...
y me pone a la Kardashian...


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Abr 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Halaaaaaa... Qué mentira más grande...
> Va a negar que me ha roto usted el corazón varias veces?



Ya lo creo que lo niego.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Dios las reinas de la faja photoshop...
> y me pone a la Kardashian...




A ver listo entonce que seria una mujer de caderas anchas... todo es photoshop.....


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Abr 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> A ver listo entonce que seria una mujer de caderas anchas... todo es photoshop.....



Me lo tienes que poner tú, sin photoshop y sin prótesis, por favor.


----------



## Drako (27 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Ya lo creo que lo niego.



Pero sabrá usted si tengo roto el corazón?. Qué pasa, que es cardiologa?


----------



## -Alexia- (27 Abr 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Pero sabrá usted si tengo roto el corazón?. Qué pasa, que es cardiologa?



Venga venga menos lobos Caperucito, que es ustec un pillín que lo sé yo.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

Porculero que eres macho...


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

más





phothosopea eso


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

y más:


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

y más:


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

y más


----------



## Roquete (27 Abr 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Uffffff... Ya he perdido la cuenta.
> Aquí todos tienen ...Tipocos, yo soy el único que tengo ... Titantos. Soy el más viejo del foro con diferencia.
> Con decirle que conocí al Rey de bastos cuando era sargento...
> 
> Hablando en serio no soy tan mayor, pero tengo mucha experiencia vital y muchos kilómetros en mi mochila.



¿Y no querrías cortejar a Alexia?. Tal vez ella sabría apreciar tu sabiduría emotiva. 

Claro que a ella, ahora mismo, le ocurriría lo que al señor que mira a las de pechos como pelotas...que estaría contigo pero no dejaría de pensar en el otro.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

y más


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

y más


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

y más


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

siempre mujeres con caderas anchas....


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

te pongo más por si no lo tienes claro


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

y aun más por si ves cosas del phochop


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

Y para que quede claro que lo que importante son las caderas anchas


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Abr 2022)

Por eso y para que quede claro que es lo importante: las caderas anchas


----------



## stuka (27 Abr 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Porculero que eres macho...




Te pasas un poco. No hace falta ser Leonardo para guardar las proporciones.


----------



## Drako (28 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Venga venga menos lobos Caperucito, que es ustec un pillín que lo sé yo.



Discúlpeme, pero eso que dice de 'es ustec un pillín que me lo sé yo', lo dice por algo en concreto o es una manera de hablar?
Es que por cierto malentendido llevo una rayada de cojones y no me gustaría que este fuera otro.


----------



## Roquete (28 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Quién es Drake?



Perdón, Drako.


----------



## -Alexia- (28 Abr 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Discúlpeme, pero eso que dice de 'es ustec un pillín que me lo sé yo', lo dice por algo en concreto o es una manera de hablar?
> Es que por cierto malentendido llevo una rayada de cojones y no me gustaría que este fuera otro.



Lo digo por decir, tranquilo.


----------



## damnit (28 Abr 2022)

por favor no habléis de tetas y culos gigantes y asquerosos que aparece @bugmenot con su morralla y me sube la arcada


----------



## CliffUnger2 (28 Abr 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A algunos nos gustan con tetas pequeñas como éstas:



Mmmm.... Que coño es eso?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Abr 2022)

Y la estética trans? 
pregunto
O crossdresser


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Wow, lo de follarla me lo imaginaba lo de mimarla ya no tanto... no imagino a un hombre teniendo esos pensamientos.



Un hombre tiene instintivamente un sentimiento de protección hacia la mujer. La mujer hacia el hombre no lo tiene, tiene el instinto de ser protegida por el hombre, por eso cuando ocurre algún peligro grita, que es como las monas llamaban al macho cuando enfrentaban un peligro y es por eso también, que la mujer desprecia al hombre débil, cosa que no ocurre en el hombre hacia la mujer débil


----------



## -Alexia- (28 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Un hombre tiene instintivamente un sentimiento de protección hacia la mujer. La mujer hacia el hombre no lo tiene, tiene el instinto de ser protegida por el hombre, por eso cuando ocurre algún peligro grita, que es como las monas llamaban al macho cuando enfrentaban un peligro y es por eso también, que la mujer desprecia al hombre débil, cosa que no ocurre en el hombre hacia la mujer débil



Te equivocas, una mujer también tiene el instinto de proteger a su hombre pero lo protege de forma diferente ya que con la fuerza no puede, lo hace con cariño y con cuidados.


----------



## -Alexia- (28 Abr 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Por eso y para que quede claro que es lo importante: las caderas anchas



Esta es la única " no photosopeada" y digo entre comillas porque la zona de la cintura sí lo está.
Es muy difícil tener el culo gordo y a la vez una cinturita de avispa, muy muy difícil por no decir imposible.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Te equivocas, una mujer también tiene el instinto de proteger a su hombre pero lo protege de forma diferente ya que con la fuerza no puede, lo hace con cariño y con cuidados.



Si.. jaja


----------



## Calahan (28 Abr 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Ponlas tú que eres la que dices que esa foto es mentira.
> 
> Ejemplos de mujeres de caderas anchas tienes muchas:
> 
> ...



La de la izquierda canela fina.
La de la derecha, pena de mujer.


----------



## Imbersor (28 Abr 2022)

A mi ponmela con las tetas pequeñitas, cadera ancha y culo grande, y pies preciosos.

Sin pies bonitos ya puedes ser miss lo que quieras.


----------



## Calahan (28 Abr 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Porculero que eres macho...



Encima no parecen locas.


----------



## Calahan (28 Abr 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> y más:



...
Gracias a Dios siempre pueden abrir la boca, soltar cualquier gilipollez y se le baja a uno los humos.


----------



## Ricohombre (28 Abr 2022)

La feminidad es de los rasgos del carácter de la mujer el mas atractivo, sin duda alguna, pero no es una condición física.


----------



## Calahan (28 Abr 2022)

Cucada de mujer. Bellezón.



https://c.tenor.com/9KXR6uRx0K8AAAAd/boutine-schoolgirl.gif




No se vayan todavía! Aún hay más!









Enji Night


Discover what communities, celebrities and influencers talk about.




pholder.com


----------



## Drako (29 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Lo digo por decir, tranquilo.



Gracias por la aclaración. Se lo agradezco de veras.


----------



## -Alexia- (29 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Encima no parecen locas.



No sé yo si una mujer que se hace fotos desnuda y las hace públicas está muy cuerda eh.


----------



## Calahan (29 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> No sé yo si una mujer que se hace fotos desnuda y las hace públicas está muy cuerda eh.



Cierto.
Sus principios están equivocados pero parecen aplicarlos con lógica.
Es decir que no parecen contradecirse. Aceptan estar en pelotas como si fuera normal y se comportan "normal"


----------



## 8cilindros (29 Abr 2022)

¿Otra vez con esta puta mierda de hilo?

Qué sí coño, que TETAS como tubos CRT Trinitron ostia yaaaaa


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (29 Abr 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Respondiendo a su pregunta inicial, le diré, que a mí, la voluptuosidad o no, así de entrada, no me provoca ni frío ni calor. En mi caso, primero tiene que resultarme agradable su compañia, captar mi atención por algún rasgo de su personalidad, despertar mi curiosidad y por último tiene que resultarme atractiva intelectualmente. Una vez que una mujer provoca todo esto en mi, tiene mi interés, y le garantizo que su físico me importa entre poco, nada y menos. La cara y el cuerpo pasan con el tiempo, lo que queda es la mente.
> 
> Me parece que es muy dura con usted misma, le da demasiada importancia al tamaño de su pecho. Tiene que valorarse más. Usted es mucho más que unos pechos, un trasero, una altura o unos kilos. No asocie su valor a algo tan trivial como el tamaño de su pecho. Seguro que usted vale mucho más que todas esas nimiedades.
> 
> ...



No tienes perdón.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepe la rana (29 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Es muy difícil tener el culo gordo y a la vez una cinturita de avispa, muy muy difícil por no decir imposible.



Es muy dificil para los* traveloides como tú. *

Las mujeres que tienen cuerpo de mujer no. 





Todo tipo de cuerpo de mujer tiene cintura de avispa, si se cuida y no se pone fina a bollicaos y donetes....

Pero tú te crees una mujer encerrado en un cuerpo de hombre por eso no tienes cintura....






Caderas anchas para bien parir MANDA


----------



## Drako (30 Abr 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> No tienes perdón.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Afortunadamente, la justicia y el perdón es divino y no humano.


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Abr 2022)

Drako dijo:


> A falta de más datos y detalles por su parte, le diré, que entonces, tal vez, esté de suerte.
> La semana que viene, por cuestiones laborales, me han cambiado los planes previstos, y viajo a lo más profundo del infierno, y sabe, por primera vez en mi vida no quiero ir porque tengo un mal presentimiento, así que si en unos 15 días, no sabe nada de mí, habrá tenido suerte y estaré o mal parado o purgando por mis pecados, o quizás las dos cosas a la vez, vaya usted a saber.
> 
> Afortunadamente, la justicia y el perdón es divino y no humano.



Explique más, ¿ A donde tiene que ir ustec que es tan infernal?
Y nada de no volver, haga el favor de regresar sano y salvo.


----------

